# Survey For Fun



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

When's the last time you ran?
yesterday


Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
2 of them do.. but theyre bought that way

What are you dreading right now?
trying to learn to sell things to people at work from a really hard to understand foreign boss

Do you celebrate 420?
i have in once in the past lol but not for few years

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
i think most times yea

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
watch retarded youtube videos, play trivial pursuit... something like that i guess lol

Who last grabbed your ***?
hahaha... a guy i was kissing

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
yeah but i sucked haha

Do you own a pair of Converse?
nope

Did you copy and paste this survey?
yea why would anyone type this **** out lol

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
i have before at a friends but it makes me feel a little sick lol

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
yes lmao

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
you cant ruin a good song

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
omg i remember that show lol yea i did sometimes

How do you eat oreos?
like any other cookie... one time when i was a kid i made one of those super big ones with the icing quadrupled or whatever with a friend lol


Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
haha i have sometimes

Are you cocky?
hell no

Could you live without a computer?
for a week or so, but i do like to use it 

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
no

Who or what sleeps with you?
"what" .. my cat lol 

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
lmao.. i was naive.. like 9 or 10

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
5

What do you do when you're sad?
try to not cry and feel bad for myself bc thats too easy

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
sabrina

Last time you saw your best friend?
few weeks ago.. she went to italy

Are you in high school?
no thank god lmao

What jewelry are you wearing?
a hell of a lot of earrings lol and my great grandmothers cameo ring

Is anyone on your bad side now?
yes someone is lol 

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
check hotmail

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
nope

How do most people spell your name?
cathy, catherine

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
sleeping over i have haha!

Where do you work?
electronics store, and online

What are you doing tomorrow?
working

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
no but he wishes he was lol

Favorite name for a girl?
mary

Favorite name for a boy?
dont have one

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
maybe... or maybe i'll hyphen it.. or maybe ill change it completely...
who cares.. idk if i will ever even get married have to meet him first lol

When was the last time you left your house?
today ... like 1030am

Do you return your cart?
yea

Do you have a dishwasher?
no.. im the dishwasher lol

What noise do you hear?
music

Would you survive in prison?
yes

Who is the youngest in your family?
my brother

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
my best friend... she is fancy type.. likes to have a certain look lol

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
yes

What's the last thing you purchased?
computer cyber clean goop lol

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
no we buy our own ****

What brand are your pants right now?
im not wearing any lmao

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
no

What irritates you most on the internet?
was going to say trolls lol... but definitely spyware and viruses

What brand is your digital camera?
i dont have one

Do you watch movies with your parents?
i do

What song best describes your life right now?
keep ya head up


Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
yes but i hardly ever use it.. its lasted forever
just for special occassions

Are you taking college classes right now?
no in sept

Do you like sushi?
im vegetarian
do they make veggie sushi though.... hm lol

Do you get your hair cut every month?
no u can wait 13 weeks i heard is a good time 

Do you go online everyday?
most times


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

When's the last time you ran?
When I almost missed my school bus about a month ago.

Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
Nope.

What are you dreading right now?
Going to my college's freshman orientation in about three weeks.

Do you celebrate 420?
Nope, but maybe in the future.

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
Depends on the night.

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
Whatever he/she wanted to do. I'm not fussy, and I'm usually a bit of a bore, so I'll gladly go along with whatever he/she wants to do.

Who last grabbed your ***?
I don't think anyone's ever done that.

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
Nope.

Do you own a pair of Converse?
Nope.

Did you copy and paste this survey?
Yeah, haha.

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
Yeah, at any opportunity I can get. :b

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
Nope.

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
I don't listen to the radio often, so no.

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
I've seen it a few times before.

How do you eat oreos?
Like any other cookie.

Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
Not lately, but when I was very close to a few online friends in the past, I might have.

Are you cocky?
I've been called arrogant before, so maybe with certain qualities.

Could you live without a computer?
No, I'd be bored as hell. It'd probably motivate me to actually get a hobby though.

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
Nope.

Who or what sleeps with you?
I have a security blanket that I've slept with since I was a baby. :blush

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
I was around 8.

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
One house phone and four cell phones, so five in total.

What do you do when you're sad?
Usually, I fall asleep and while I'm falling asleep, I think about what's making me sad.

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
I don't think I'd like the center of attention that comes with winning the lottery, so I'd probably call nobody.

Last time you saw your best friend?
Yesterday.

Are you in high school?
As of yesterday, no. 

What jewelry are you wearing?
None.

Is anyone on your bad side now?
I tend to dislike a lot of people, so yeah.

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
Check the BBC News headlines.

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
Nope.

How do most people spell your name?
Mike.

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
If I had nothing else to wear, then yeah.

Where do you work?
I'm unemployed.

What are you doing tomorrow?
I don't have anything planned.

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
I don't know, I don't pay much attention to pop culture.

Favorite name for a girl?
I've always liked Celeste or Celestine.

Favorite name for a boy?
Nathan or Nathaniel, although that's subject to change.

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
Probably, but I don't plan on getting married. I don't believe the government should be involved in marriage, and I don't want to sanction that with my own personal life.

When was the last time you left your house?
Just a few hours ago, when I went to Wawa.

Do you return your cart?
You mean like a shopping cart? I don't know if it's different elsewhere, but here it's customary to just leave your shopping cart on the side of the parking lot, and someone comes and gets it.

Do you have a dishwasher?
Yes.

What noise do you hear?
The very soft hum of my laptop.

Would you survive in prison?
I think it would be hard, and I would contemplate suicide before going to prison.

Who is the youngest in your family?
My half-sister.

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
I'm not sure.

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
Yes, many people. Mike is a very common name.

What's the last thing you purchased?
A Slim Jim and a bottle of iced tea at Wawa.

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
Nope.

What brand are your pants right now?
Adidas.

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
Yeah. My family took a road trip down south when I was about 10.

What irritates you most on the internet?
My Internet connection.

What brand is your digital camera?
Pentax.

Do you watch movies with your parents?
Yeah, sometimes.

What song best describes your life right now?
"Rise Above This" by Seether.

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
Nope.

Are you taking college classes right now?
No, but I will in September.

Do you like sushi?
Yeah, some kinds. I don't like seafood, so I only eat vegetable sushi.

Do you get your hair cut every month?
Usually it's every two or three months.

Do you go online everyday?
Yup.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

When's the last time you ran?
thursday ><

Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
uhm, one with a rip at the knees. don't wear it though.

What are you dreading right now?
university to start.

Do you celebrate 420?
havent but probably will in the future.

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
not even close

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
chill in my basement watching movies and playing Vgs, monopoly, ping pong?

Who last grabbed your ***?
lol, I doubt thats ever happened.

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
not at all.

Do you own a pair of Converse?
nah

Did you copy and paste this survey?
heck yeah!

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
nooo, that would mean less baked goodness

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
yeah, and it got its sh*t set straight after that.

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
radio sucks, i use my ipod. never listen to it enough for that to happen.

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
nopers

How do you eat oreos?
split it in half, dunk it in milk and enjoy.

Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
I use to, sometimes.

Are you cocky?
I don't show it, but i can get cocky as fu*k.

Could you live without a computer?
not at alll

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
no, do people actually do that? thought that was just for cartoons.

Who or what sleeps with you?
no one

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
i never believed in him lol. when I was three I wrapped my presents with my parents. they didn't even try!

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
so many ,its irritating as hell when someone calls. Maybe...8?

What do you do when you're sad?
wallow in self pity, just listen to depressin music and sulk on my bed or infront of the computer. watch movies or tv shows.

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
the fam.

Last time you saw your best friend?
dont have one ><

Are you in high school?
not anymore >< last day was yesterday.

What jewelry are you wearing?
none .

Is anyone on your bad side now?
a few folks.

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
prob sas, msn or youtube.

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
no

How do most people spell your name?
the wrong way.

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
prob not.

Where do you work?
grocery store, so appetizing especially since I'm a cashier.

What are you doing tomorrow?
studying for exam, soccer then pool party hopefully.

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
dont even know

Favorite name for a girl?
not sure, havent put much thought into it.

Favorite name for a boy?
^^ same answer.

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
yes, my last name is boss . pretty sure only one in canada with it.

When was the last time you left your house?
few hours ago.

Do you return your cart?
yeah, use to be cartboy so i know how it is 

Do you have a dishwasher?
my mom <3

What noise do you hear?
music

Would you survive in prison?
doubt it.

Who is the youngest in your family?
me

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
me lol. I always pack a ton of stuff 'just in case'.

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
mhm

What's the last thing you purchased?
chinese food!

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
uhm yeah, but they are 10+ years older than me : p

What brand are your pants right now?
nike

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
no

What irritates you most on the internet?
lag

What brand is your digital camera?
nikon, but outdated

Do you watch movies with your parents?
sometimes with my dad. my mom falls asleep with nearly every movie.

What song best describes your life right now?
not sure.

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
no

Are you taking college classes right now?
nope

Do you like sushi?
yeah

Do you get your hair cut every month?
probably around there, maybe a bit less frequent.

Do you go online everyday?
more like every hour


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

When's the last time you ran?
This morning, to catch the train


Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
No.

What are you dreading right now?
Exams.

Do you celebrate 420?
No.

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
Sometimes a lot less, other times a lot more.

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
Hide.

Who last grabbed your ***?
Errr never happened.

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
I did do some athletics back in school.

Do you own a pair of Converse?
yeah, who doesn't!?

Did you copy and paste this survey?
of course.

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
Never have.

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
Nope, i just keep pressing buttons and hope my money or the drink will come out.

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
I don't listen to the radio...

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
No, what is that?

How do you eat oreos?
Not really.


Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
Eh, not really i'm always online.

Are you cocky?
I can be.

Could you live without a computer?
No i would spontaneously combust.

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
Nope.

Who or what sleeps with you?
No one, cat sometimes sleeps on the bed.

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
6 or 7

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
errr, too many to count big family.

What do you do when you're sad?
wallow in self pity.

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
Parent's to say suck it!

Last time you saw your best friend?
I don't really have a best friend, last time i saw friends was about 5 months ago.

Are you in high school?
No.

What jewelry are you wearing?
None.

Is anyone on your bad side now?
yeah, i have a list.

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
Email.

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
No.

How do most people spell your name?
Daniel, or Danial (Some people can't spell!)

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
No...

Where do you work?
Unemployed.

What are you doing tomorrow?
nothing!

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
No idea.

Favorite name for a girl?
Jenny

Favorite name for a boy?
don't know.

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
Yes, because i'm a man.

When was the last time you left your house?
8am this morning.

Do you return your cart?
Nah.

Do you have a dishwasher?

Nope.

What noise do you hear?
Ambience.

Would you survive in prison?
NO.

Who is the youngest in your family?
Sister

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
I don't know..

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
Yeah, my name is pretty common.

What's the last thing you purchased?
Some junk food.

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
Nope.

What brand are your pants right now?
Jeans... no idea what brand.

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
No.

What irritates you most on the internet?
Ad's youtube and pop up ones that get past adblock.

What brand is your digital camera?
samsung

Do you watch movies with your parents?
rarely

What song best describes your life right now?
Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse.

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
No.

Are you taking college classes right now?
Yes.

Do you like sushi?
Meh, not really.

Do you get your hair cut every month?
Haven't had one in over a year.

Do you go online everyday?
Yes.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

When's the last time you ran?
Last week


Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
Some of them do.

What are you dreading right now?
I dread trying to get my life together and stop being lazy.

Do you celebrate 420?
Nope.

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
Is 12 hours too much??

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
Play video games, pool, maybe poker

Who last grabbed your ***?
No one

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
Nope

Do you own a pair of Converse?
Nope

Did you copy and paste this survey?
Nah I typed it out like a Boss

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
I devour it.

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
Oh yes.

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
No I never get tired of hearing a good song

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
Occasionally

How do you eat oreos?
I am pull them apart and dunk them in chocolate milk


Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
Yes

Are you cocky?
Nope

Could you live without a computer?
Nope 

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
Nope

Who or what sleeps with you?
My dog 

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
5 my evil sister ruined it for me

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
4

What do you do when you're sad?
Listen to depressing music

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
My brother

Last time you saw your best friend?
I don't have a best friend :cry

Are you in high school?
Nope

What jewelry are you wearing?
Nothing right now, I usually wear a gold ring.

Is anyone on your bad side now?
Nah not really

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
Come to SAS

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
Nope

How do most people spell your name?
Dan, Daniel

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
Nope

Where do you work?
Hussla 24/7 :b

What are you doing tomorrow?
Studying

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
Nope but I love Lonely Island lol

Favorite name for a girl?
don't have one

Favorite name for a boy?
don't have one

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
Of course

When was the last time you left your house?
About 5 o'clock today

Do you return your cart?
Yes. I hate it when people don't :mum

Do you have a dishwasher?
I wish

What noise do you hear?
TV

Would you survive in prison?
Like a boss

Who is the youngest in your family?
Me

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
I don't have any friends :cry

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
yes

What's the last thing you purchased?
A shirt

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
Sometimes

What brand are your pants right now?
I don't know

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
Yes often

What irritates you most on the internet?
Fake people

What brand is your digital camera?
Sony

Do you watch movies with your parents?
i used to

What song best describes your life right now?
still haven't found what I'm looking for


Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
nah

Are you taking college classes right now?
nah

Do you like sushi?
My favorite food!!

Do you get your hair cut every month?
Hell no. It has been over a year.

Do you go online everyday?
Yes


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

When's the last time you ran?
2 months ago


Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
yes

What are you dreading right now?
Summer Vacation Im Already
ready to kill myself!

Do you celebrate 420?
no 

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
usually 9

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
act like bums and sit on the porch all day

Who last grabbed your ***?
my sexy self

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
no

Do you own a pair of Converse?
no

Did you copy and paste this survey?
yes 

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
yes, yummy!!!1!!! 

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
no

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
no

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
wtf is that

How do you eat oreos?
i go stairght for the icing! 

Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
nope

Are you cocky?
killed my ego a long time ago

Could you live without a computer?
yes, wouldnt care if all this technology dissapeared tommorow

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
sometimes

Who or what sleeps with you?
nobody

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
i nevered believed he was real

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
3

What do you do when you're sad?
i cry like a beast and sometimes beat the **** out of the wall , mostly cry

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
nobody

Last time you saw your best friend?
5 weeks ago , he lives in a different state 

Are you in high school?
not anymore!!!

What jewelry are you wearing?
to gangsta for jewelry 

Is anyone on your bad side now?
myself

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
go on sas

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
nope

How do most people spell your name?
i have no ****in idea

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
yes

Where do you work?
im a bum

What are you doing tomorrow?
idk maybe kill myself?!?

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
no he needs to bring sexyback!**** the movies!

Favorite name for a girl?
Alyx

Favorite name for a boy?
Alistair

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
Yes

When was the last time you left your house?
2 pm i think

Do you return your cart?
yea

Do you have a dishwasher?
no i lick em clean

What noise do you hear?
music

Would you survive in prison?
no i would get bum raped

Who is the youngest in your family?
me

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
no idea 
Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
yes

What's the last thing you purchased?
food

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
yes

What brand are your pants right now?
im naked admireing myself in the mirror

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
no

What irritates you most on the internet?
ads

What brand is your digital camera?
i dont have one

Do you watch movies with your parents?
no

What song best describes your life right now?
brighter


Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
no im way to fly to need thoses things

Are you taking college classes right now?
no

Do you like sushi?
no nasty

Do you get your hair cut every month?
no last time was 5 months ago 

Do you go online everyday?
yes


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

This remindes me of that books we used to make in grade 5-8 when u just put tons of questions into a notebook, and pass it over to your classmates to answer it.

The more ppl signing your book, the more popular u were. Do that thing still exists ?


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

When's the last time you ran?
I can't breathe when I run, so I don't run much. I do fly up the stairs, though. 


Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
Some of them. I need to patch them.

What are you dreading right now?
Finishing my thesis and defending it.

Do you celebrate 420?
No.

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
It varies. Sometimes I need 10 or 12 hours. Rarely get it, though.

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
Who would come to my house? That wouldn't be fun at all.

Who last grabbed your ***?
My mother, when I was a kid.

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
Never been an athlete: I'm short, overweight, and can't breathe.

Do you own a pair of Converse?
Not that brand, but the model, yes.

Did you copy and paste this survey?
duh.

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
There are few things in life worth doing, and eating raw cookie dough is one of them.

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
I don't think so.

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
I like heavy play of good songs. I get disappointed, however, when I stop liking it as much.

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
Years ago, when I was bored.

How do you eat oreos?
I don't. I'm vegan.

Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
Yes.

Are you cocky?
No one on this site would answer in the affirmative.

Could you live without a computer?
No. When the power goes out, I feel like death. I need a comp.

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
Yes. I hate being barefoot: my feet get all dirty, and I stub my toes on everything.

Who or what sleeps with you?
My cats, sometimes.

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
Dunno. Early on.

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
Only one that works. I don't like phones.

What do you do when you're sad?
Cry, watch tv, self-injure.

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
My folks.

Last time you saw your best friend?
Two years ago or so. Then he stopped being a friend.

Are you in high school?
No. I'm 23.

What jewelry are you wearing?
I stopped wearing jewelry. 

Is anyone on your bad side now?
Many people.

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
Facebook notifications.

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
House, MD.

How do most people spell your name?
Wrong.

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
If I had one, sure.

Where do you work?
I teach.

What are you doing tomorrow?
Cleaning.

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
No. Jackson built up a stellar musical reputation. Timberlake is just a kid trying to be cool.

Favorite name for a girl?
Addison.

Favorite name for a boy?
Alfred.

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
I won't marry, but if I did, I'd keep my name.

When was the last time you left your house?
A few days ago.

Do you return your cart?
Yes, and I straighten the others.

Do you have a dishwasher?
I have one but don't use it.

What noise do you hear?
Crickets outside.

Would you survive in prison?
I don't know. I don't know if I'd want to.

Who is the youngest in your family?
I have a 14-year-old sister.

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
I would. I'm afraid of forgetting something I'll need, so I bring everything.

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
I did. It was strange. My name isn't that common.

What's the last thing you purchased?
A new monitor. My old one got dead zones.

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
Lol no.

What brand are your pants right now?
I'm wearing a pair of shorts I made myself.

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
I live there at the moment.

What irritates you most on the internet?
Pop-up ads, viruses, trolls.

What brand is your digital camera?
Nikon, I think.

Do you watch movies with your parents?
Not since I was little.

What song best describes your life right now?
Plumb "I Can't Do This."

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
No.

Are you taking college classes right now?
Yes.

Do you like sushi?
I'm vegan.

Do you get your hair cut every month?
I cut it when it pisses me off...so every couple months.

Do you go online everyday?
I turn it on when I wake up and turn it off when I go to sleep.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

When's the last time you ran?
Couple weeks ago

Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
One pair

What are you dreading right now?
Going back home

Do you celebrate 420?
No

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
Usually I get more

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
Watch movies and eat cheesecake

Who last grabbed your ***?
Cookie

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
No

Do you own a pair of Converse?
No

Did you copy and paste this survey?
Obviously

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
Hell yes

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
No

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
Yes

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
I did in the past

How do you eat oreos?
Mmm yes

Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
Yes

Are you cocky?
At times perhaps

Could you live without a computer?
Yes

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
No

Who or what sleeps with you?
I sleep alone

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
My parents never really tried

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
Probably 20, my dad is a bit obsessive

What do you do when you're sad?
Cry, sleep, lay in bed, watch tv/movies

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
My mom

Last time you saw your best friend?
This is a hard question

Are you in high school?
No

What jewelry are you wearing?
Earrings

Is anyone on your bad side now?
There's always someone

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
Email

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
No

How do most people spell your name?
Catherine

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
Oh yeah

Where do you work?
On the corner

What are you doing tomorrow?
Shopping

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
No

Favorite name for a girl?
Bettina

Favorite name for a boy?
None

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
If I got married I would keep my last name or hyphenate

When was the last time you left your house?
Monday

Do you return your cart?
Yes

Do you have a dishwasher?
Yes

What noise do you hear?
AC unit and maybe thunder

Would you survive in prison?
I'd be the boss

Who is the youngest in your family?
Moi

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
I don't like friend questions

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
No actually

What's the last thing you purchased?
CDs and movies

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
Yes

What brand are your pants right now?
I'm rockin my pjs

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
No

What irritates you most on the internet?
Those goddamn ads that pop up and put the X button in sneaky places

What brand is your digital camera?
Canon

Do you watch movies with your parents?
Yes

What song best describes your life right now?
The Stroke

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
No

Are you taking college classes right now?
No

Do you like sushi?
No

Do you get your hair cut every month?
No

Do you go online everyday?
Pretty much


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

When's the last time you ran?
A couple of months ago.

Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
Some do.

What are you dreading right now?
My humanities midterm that consists of 6 essays that I've yet to start: it's due Sunday.

Do you celebrate 420?
Not in a very, very, very long time.

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
Lately yes, but that will probably be coming to an end soon : /

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
Watch stuff, eat junk, laugh a lot.

Who last grabbed your ***?
I&#8230;don't remember. If *** slaps count, a friend a couple of months ago.

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
No

Do you own a pair of Converse?
More of a Vans kind of lady.

Did you copy and paste this survey?
Who's got the time to type this junk out? Well, actually I do, but I'm lazy!

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
I LOVE raw cookie dough! Thankfully it doesn't make me sick.

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
I've kicked. I've pushed. I've rocked.

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
Reason #198 why I don't listen to the radio.

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
Never voluntarily.

How do you eat oreos?
Remove that white gunk and consume. Soymilk dunking optional.

Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
Ugh. Yes.

Are you cocky?
Not generally.

Could you live without a computer?
Question does not compute.

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
It's a must in this house unfortunately.

Who or what sleeps with you?
I have lots of pillows.

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
I honestly don't remember.

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
One cell per person, so three.

What do you do when you're sad?
Cry, sleep, lay in bed, watch tv/movies <--- what she said.

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
My mother.

Last time you saw your best friend?
Maybe a month.

Are you in high school?
I am so glad I can answer no to this question lol

What jewelry are you wearing?
Bright&#8230;and shiiiiiiny

Is anyone on your bad side now?
Nope.

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
Log onto my online classes.

Ugh. Fine, I come on here. Damn it.

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
Never.

How do most people spell your name?
The same way I spell it : )

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
Would and have.

Where do you work?
Define "work".

What are you doing tomorrow?
Taking my math final.

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
I hope for his sake, no.

Favorite name for a girl?
Leslie

Favorite name for a boy?
Elias or Alexander

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
I have no idea.

When was the last time you left your house?
Today. Stupid school.

Do you return your cart?
Only if the cart receptacle is within 20ft or so of my car.

Do you have a dishwasher?
Thankfully!

What noise do you hear?
Music and a fan.

Would you survive in prison?
:afr

Who is the youngest in your family?
Me

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
Me. lol

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
irl? Not at the moment.

What's the last thing you purchased?
A calculator that I still need to return.

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
No siblings : (

What brand are your pants right now?
Brand-less jammy pants

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
I have driven through it many times.

What irritates you most on the internet?
The internet is magnificent. How _dare _you.

What brand is your digital camera?
Canon

Do you watch movies with your parents?
Sometimes

What song best describes your life right now?
Somewhere between Composure by Warpaint and Something Good Can Work by Two Door Cinema Club

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
No. Buy me some? :B

Are you taking college classes right now?
That is all I do

Do you like sushi?
YESSSSSSSSS

Do you get your hair cut every month?
haha most definitely NOT

Do you go online everyday?
Oh yes.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

*When's the last time you ran?
*dunno

*Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
*No

*What are you dreading right now?
*moving

*Do you celebrate 420?
*nah

*Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
*sometimes, probably usually

*If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?* go out in the back yard with a cold beverage and talk and maybe play cards or a board game

*Who last grabbed your ***?
*someone

*Have you ever been on your school's track team?
*no

*Do you own a pair of Converse?
*I guess not, because I don't know what those are.

*Did you copy and paste this survey?
*yup

*Do you eat raw cookie dough?
*On occasion, despite current health warnings. It is imperative that you eat a little home made sugar cookie dough during the holidays.

*Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
*uhm, no

*Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
*I get annoyed at repetition on the radio, but a lot of the times I end up liking a song more because I've heard it over and over and it grew on me.

*Do you watch Trading Spaces?
*I used to and I used to love it, but I have not watched it in a very long time.

*How do you eat oreos?*
Pull them apart and eat the center, save the cookie part (because that's the best part) and eat those last OR I dunk in milk.

*Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
*yes

*Are you cocky?
*Cocky? No, I don't believe so.

*Could you live without a computer?
*I went through a phase where I went a long time without computer, so yes. It's a very handy tool though.

*Do you wear your shoes in the house?
*I will wear shoes in the house, but I prefer to be barefoot.

*Who or what sleeps with you?*
nothing

*At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
*My older sister told me when I was six.

*How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
*one

*What do you do when you're sad?
*seek comfort in hugs or blankets or the bathtub

*Who would you call first if you won the lottery?*
my parents

*Last time you saw your best friend?
*January in person

*Are you in high school?
*10 year reunion has come and gone

*What jewelry are you wearing?
*nothing

*Is anyone on your bad side now?
*no

*What's the first thing you do when you get online?
*check email or FB

*Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
*no

*How do most people spell your name?
*with an "e" which is wrong

*Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
*yes

*Where do you work?
*North of here

*What are you doing tomorrow?
*packing and prepping for the piano movers

*Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
*No, is he even remotely similar? Maybe I'm missing something.

*Favorite name for a girl?
*Right now, I like Alice.

*Favorite name for a boy?
*Adrian (hmm, yeah their both "A" names, but not on purpose)

*Will you keep your last name when you get married?
*I think I'll change it, but that is up for debate.

*When was the last time you left your house?
*This morning at 7:20am or so.

*Do you return your cart?
*to cart areas in the parking lot

*Do you have a dishwasher?
*yes

*What noise do you hear?
*the fan in my computer

*Would you survive in prison?
*Oh probably, but I don't wish to find out.

*Who is the youngest in your family?
*My cousin's daughter.

*If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?* Me

*Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
*Oh yeah, lots of people. It was annoying in school.

*What's the last thing you purchased?
*a sandwich for lunch today

*Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
*yes

*What brand are your pants right now?
*This very second, I'm wearing Worthington slacks

*Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
*No, but I wouldn't mind visiting.

*What irritates you most on the internet?
*Some things are just too easy nowadays, because of the Internet.

*What brand is your digital camera?
*Oh, don't make me go look. I'm going to guess it's a Cannon.

*Do you watch movies with your parents?
*Sure.

*What song best describes your life right now?
*You caught me at a lazy moment, I don't know at the moment and I'm not going searching for one.

*Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
*no

*Are you taking college classes right now?
*I will begin in August.

*Do you like sushi?
*Not really.

*Do you get your hair cut every month?
*lol I HATE getting my hair cut, so no.

*Do you go online everyday?
*yes


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

When's the last time you ran?
A few weeks ago, to catch a train.

Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
Yeah. Genuine ones though, not those fashion tears.

What are you dreading right now?
Going to work. God, I wish I weren't so lazy.

Do you celebrate 420?
No.

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
Sometimes.

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
Go out. Not much to do at home.

Who last grabbed your ***?
Girlfriend.

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
No.

Do you own a pair of Converse?
Yes.

Did you copy and paste this survey?
Indeed.

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
Ewww

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
Yeah.

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
In my experience, the radio doesn't play good songs.

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
No.

How do you eat oreos?
Like I eat anything else.

Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
No.

Are you cocky?
I've been told I'm arrogant. So, that's cocky and then some.

Could you live without a computer?
No way.

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
No.

Who or what sleeps with you?
Nothing at the moment.

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
Santa was always something "those Christian children were excited about". He was never real.

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
2 phones. 4 cell phones.

What do you do when you're sad?
Go for a walk.

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
No one. I'd secretly stash it all away to keep fairweather "friends" away.

Last time you saw your best friend?
I do not have a best friend.

Are you in high school?
No.

What jewelry are you wearing?
None.

Is anyone on your bad side now?
Plenty.

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
Go to this forum I've been on for years.

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
No.

How do most people spell your name?
Ritesh.

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
No. I have no desire to crossdress.

Where do you work?
At a software development company.

What are you doing tomorrow?
Working.

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
Don't care.

Favorite name for a girl?
Drusilla.

Favorite name for a boy?
Lucius.

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
Heh, yeah.

When was the last time you left your house?
Yeserday evening.

Do you return your cart?
Yes.

Do you have a dishwasher?
No.

What noise do you hear?
The ring of the telephone.

Would you survive in prison?
I'd certainly try to.

Who is the youngest in your family?
My brother.

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
No idea. I'm not familiar with my friends' packing habits.

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
No.

What's the last thing you purchased?
A railway pass.

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
Yeah.

What brand are your pants right now?
Reebok.

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
No.

What irritates you most on the internet?
People.

What brand is your digital camera?
I use the one in my phone, so HTC.

Do you watch movies with your parents?
Very rarely.

What song best describes your life right now?
"Life is Easy" by Godflesh.

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
No.

Are you taking college classes right now?
No.

Do you like sushi?
Never tried it.

Do you get your hair cut every month?
Yeah.

Do you go online everyday?
Yeah.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

When was the last time you ran?
Today

Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
Nope.

What are you dreading right now?
Registering for college.

Do you celebrate 420?
nope.

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
Sometimes I sleep more, sometimes less.

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
uuuuummmmmm...

Who last grabbed your ***?
no guy

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
nope

Do you own a pair of Converse?
If knock-offs count, then yes.

Did you copy and paste this survey?
yep.

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
Haven't in a while.

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
nope.

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
I don't listen to the radio.

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
I used to.

How do you eat oreos?
dipped in milk.

Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
No, I don't think I've ever waited or anyone.

Are you cocky?
I'm the most humble person I know. 

Could you live without a computer?
I could probably get used to it.

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
nope, totally barefoot.

Who or what sleeps with you?
my cat

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
I think i was 9.

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
2 house phones, and a cellphone nobody uses, and a cellphone we found on the side of the road that doesn't have a battery.

What do you do when you're sad?
cry.

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
Probably my sister.

Last time you saw your best friend?
That would be my sister, which was today.

Are you in high school?
not even in school

What jewelry are you wearing?
nothing.

Is anyone on your bad side now?
nope

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
check facebook

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
nope

How do most people spell your name?
Shannon

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
I would, depending on the clothes and how well they fit me.

Where do you work?
don't

What are you doing tomorrow?
working out, watching the Mariners game, making meat loaf

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
Heck no.

Favorite name for a girl?
I don't know

Favorite name for a boy?
dont know

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
Heck no.

When was the last time you left your house?
when I went for a jog this morning at about 7:30 a.m.

Do you return your cart?
yep

Do you have a dishwasher?
luckily yes

What noise do you hear?
my brother playhing video games

Would you survive in prison?
no i would not

Who is the youngest in your family?
my sister

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
I have no idea.

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
yes

What's the last thing you purchased?
twinkies, a reeses bar, and toilet paper.

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
no, none of us have any money.

What brand are your pants right now?
i'm wearing pajamas, and I don't think they have a tag.

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
no

What irritates you most on the internet?
I'll think about that and get back to you.

What brand is your digital camera?
sanyo

Do you watch movies with your parents?
no anymore really

What song best describes your life right now?
I'll think about that and get back to you.

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
I don't think it's expensive.

Are you taking college classes right now?
Hopefully in september

Do you like sushi?
I tried it once and it was okay

Do you get your hair cut every month?
nope

Do you go online everyday?
yes I do, there are some days where I do manage to avoid it.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

When's the last time you ran?
This morning, for the bus.

Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
One pair has a hole in the crotch. I keep meaning to patch them up.

What are you dreading right now?
Just life in general.

Do you celebrate 420?
No

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
No, never.

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
No idea.

Who last grabbed your ***?
Me. I do it regularly.

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
No

Do you own a pair of Converse?
No

Did you copy and paste this survey?
Yes

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
No

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
Yes. I aim to really harm a vending machine one of these days.

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
I hate it when the radio plays sh*t songs.

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
No

How do you eat oreos?
Never had one.

Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
No

Are you cocky?
No

Could you live without a computer?
I'm sure I could adapt.

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
No

Who or what sleeps with you?
Nothing

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
I never thought he was real.

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
1 house phone, 1 cell phone.

What do you do when you're sad?
Nothing in particular.

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
Any reputable airline.

Last time you saw your best friend?
N/A

Are you in high school?
No

What jewelry are you wearing?
None

Is anyone on your bad side now?
Most of humanity

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
Listen to a cacophony of 4 or 5 youtube videos all starting up at once.

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
No

How do most people spell your name?
With an i, wrongly. Sometimes they knock the e off the end too.

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
If they fit and didn't look ridiculous.

Where do you work?
A warehouse

What are you doing tomorrow?
**** all

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
No

Favorite name for a girl?
Eva (pronounced Eva, not Eva)

Favorite name for a boy?
Tomas

Not that I really have favourite names, but I've met people with the above names and I liked them.

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
Not getting married, but hypothetically, yeah I would.

When was the last time you left your house?
Earlier today

Do you return your cart?
Yes

Do you have a dishwasher?
No

What noise do you hear?
The hum of the computer

Would you survive in prison?
Yeah, I did alright at my all girls Catholic school. They're pretty similar, I'd expect.

Who is the youngest in your family?
Me

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
N/A

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
No

What's the last thing you purchased?
Chocolate

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
My oldest brother pays for everyone. The other two...well, one of them would never, but the other one might on occasion.

What brand are your pants right now?
The label says Chandama Original.

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
No

What irritates you most on the internet?
Me

What brand is your digital camera?
I don't have one. Sometimes I borrow my mother's, which is Samsung.

Do you watch movies with your parents?
No

What song best describes your life right now?
Serves Me Right to Suffer by John Lee Hooker. As far as the first couple of lines go, anyway.

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
No

Are you taking college classes right now?
No

Do you like sushi?
Yes

Do you get your hair cut every month?
No. And I don't ever _get_ my hair cut. I hack away at it myself whenever the desire takes hold, which isn't nearly as often as every month.

Do you go online everyday?
Not every day, but the days I don't are rare.


----------



## shortnsilent (May 30, 2011)

When's the last time you ran?
a long time ago!


Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
eventually, all my jeans end up with holes and it doesnt bother me 

What are you dreading right now?
nothing at the moment

Do you celebrate 420?
no, its literally just another day to me.

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
no

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
i have no idea lol

Who last grabbed your ***?
no one, i'd bop em one!

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
no

Do you own a pair of Converse?
yep. black and blue 

Did you copy and paste this survey?
of course

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
i used to

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
no.

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
sometimes

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
no

How do you eat oreos?
i just eat it


Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
no

Are you cocky?
no

Could you live without a computer?
i could, but honestly, i'd be REALLY bored 

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
no

Who or what sleeps with you?
a bumblebee pillow pet lol

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
i really cant remember, it was before i was a teen, though! haha

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
4

What do you do when you're sad?
i really dont do anything. 

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
my parents. they'd probably be the only people i'd tell

Last time you saw your best friend?
i dont have a best friend

Are you in high school?
no

What jewelry are you wearing?
feather earrings, stud earrings, and a star necklace

Is anyone on your bad side now?
no, not worth it.

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
check email

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
the very first few episodes, but not anymore

How do most people spell your name?
no one can spell my name right for some reason lol

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
maybe...

Where do you work?
im currently in school/job training. 

What are you doing tomorrow?
relaxing 

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
no, but in my opinion, he has enough talent to. but i think it'll be a long time until we find another "legend" in this time

Favorite name for a girl?
hmm...i dont know lol

Favorite name for a boy?
Ethan

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
if i get married! no i'd probably change it to his. just hope it isnt anything embarrassing like Buttkiss or something

When was the last time you left your house?
today in the morning

Do you return your cart?
i put it in those cart stations in the lot lol

Do you have a dishwasher?
nope. keepin' it old school in the sink lol

What noise do you hear?
Oprah's voice

Would you survive in prison?
im sure...okay, maybe not.

Who is the youngest in your family?
my brother

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
i wouldnt go on a roadtrip with them 

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
yeah, but different spelling

What's the last thing you purchased?
dog biscuits for the lil guy 

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
yeah, if asked but rarely on his own

What brand are your pants right now?
Old Navy

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
no

What irritates you most on the internet?
pop ups, spyware/viruses

What brand is your digital camera?
Canon

Do you watch movies with your parents?
sometimes

What song best describes your life right now?
Everything's Okay--Lenka


Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
no, i dont have perfume

Are you taking college classes right now?
going to this fall

Do you like sushi?
never tried it

Do you get your hair cut every month?
if it werent for money i probably would lol

Do you go online everyday?
yes


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

When's the last time you ran?
3 weeks ago :no

Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
Yeah.

What are you dreading right now?
Nothing?

Do you celebrate 420?
Nah.

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
Lol.

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
Watch TV in PJ's and eat.

Who last grabbed your ***?
My friend.

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
Yeah ages ago.

Do you own a pair of Converse?
Lots.

Did you copy and paste this survey?
Yes.

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
Never.

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
Yes!

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
Yeah

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
Had to google it, no.

How do you eat oreos?
With lots of milk.

Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
Yep.

Are you cocky?
No.

Could you live without a computer?
Not for very long.

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
No.

Who or what sleeps with you?
Pillows.

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
What do you mean he's not real?

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
4.

What do you do when you're sad?
Cry, do nothing, listen to sad songs.

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
My mam.

Last time you saw your best friend?
Last January 

Are you in high school?
One more year, baby.

What jewelry are you wearing?
earrings, necklace, bracelet.

Is anyone on your bad side now?
Don't think so.

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
Facebook.

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
Yep.

How do most people spell your name?
Rosana. *******s.

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
Yeah.

Where do you work?
No where, yet.

What are you doing tomorrow?
working

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
It'd be too weird to see him black.

Favorite name for a girl?
Madelaine i guess.

Favorite name for a boy?
Jasper, maybe. I don't know.

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
Both names.

When was the last time you left your house?
Friday lol

Do you return your cart?
Yea.

Do you have a dishwasher?
Noooooooo

What noise do you hear?
Musac

Would you survive in prison?
Yes.

Who is the youngest in your family?
Me!

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
The terrible packer one, she knows who she is.

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
No!

What's the last thing you purchased?
Probably food.

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
Sometimes.

What brand are your pants right now?
I don't know they're pj shorts.

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
Nope.

What irritates you most on the internet?
Just when it's really slow.

What brand is your digital camera?
Use my phone, man.

Do you watch movies with your parents?
Yep.

What song best describes your life right now?
Ain't got no, I got life - Nina Simone 

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
No.

Are you taking college classes right now?
Next year.

Do you like sushi?
It's alright.

Do you get your hair cut every month?
Nah.

Do you go online everyday?
Yes.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

*When's the last time you ran?*
I don't really remember.. I guess I was kinda running/speed walking to catch a shuttle bus about a week or so ago..

*Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?*
Alot of them do.. But my mom usually throws them away whenever they obtain holes.. That's why I have barely any clothes.. -.-'

*What are you dreading right now?*
Life.

*Do you celebrate 420?*
nope.

*Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?*
Yeah, I've been sleeping pretty often lately.. But when school starts again, I'll probably get less sleep..

*If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?* 
Well, usually on my lazy days I don't want to hang with anyone.. x.x So I'll probably say I was busy or something ot avoid hanging out with them.. But if that isn't the case, we'll probably just watch a movie at the house or something..

*Who last grabbed your ***?*
It's been a month or so.. x.x I think it was Austin..

*Have you ever been on your school's track team?*
Nope

*Do you own a pair of Converse?*
I used to own like 5 pairs of chucks xD I only own one currently though..

*Did you copy and paste this survey?*
Yes, didn't everyone? Dx

*Do you eat raw cookie dough?*
It's amazing ;D But I don't do it very often.. Probably twice a year or so..

*Have you ever kicked a vending machine?*
Yup, in anger

*Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?*
I kinda get annoyed by the song.. I mean, constantly repeating it over and over makes me grow tired of it..
*Do you watch Trading Spaces?*
Never heard of that show..

*How do you eat oreos?*
I always dunk them in milk, till there soggy and ready to fall apart and eat em. xD If no milk is available at the time, I'll wait till it is.. It's worth the wait [:

*Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?*
Several times..

*Are you cocky?*
No.

*Could you live without a computer?*
Nope, I couldn't live without it.. I need help. Dx

*Do you wear your shoes in the house?*
I'm usually barefoot in the house.. My mom yells at me whenever I have my shoes on.. 
*Who or what sleeps with you?*
Nothing/nobody

*At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?*
10 or 11.. I started thinking he wasn't really around 9.. But then my friend reconvinced me otherwise x]
*How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?*
3 house phones.. 3 cellphones (That are working) If you're counting about broken cell phones and such, than maybe 10.. 
*What do you do when you're sad?*
Depends on the level of sadness.. Usually I'll just sleep.. Because I'm to depressed to be concious.

*Who would you call first if you won the lottery?*
My madre.

*Last time you saw your best friend?*
Not really sure if I have a best friend.. I guess my closest friend I last saw on June 9th.

*Are you in high school?*
Lol, I'm going into highschool.. x_x;

*What jewelry are you wearing?*
I'm wearing one size 00 taper xD ! I lost my other taper for my left ear, and the hole completely shrunk down back to earing size.. So now I have one big hole in one ear, and the other is normal.. wtf? I need to strech it again.. D:

*Is anyone on your bad side now?*
I'm kinda mad at someone atm.. 
*-What's the first thing you do when you get online?*
It all depends on why I decided to go online.. 
*Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?*
nope

*How do most people spell your name?*
Melissa but I have seen, mellisa, meliisa, mellissa, meliissa.
*Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?*
Yup.

*Where do you work?*
Nowhere

*What are you doing tomorrow?*
Pff. Nothing. Dx

*Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?*
Idgaf xD

*Favorite name for a girl?*
I really love the name Sage..

*Favorite name for a boy?*
Not sure, it's hard to decide x;

*Will you keep your last name when you get married?*
It depends what his last name is xD If it isn't completely horrible, then I'm willing to. ^.^
*When was the last time you left your house?*
At 8a.m. I was gone for about 2 or 3 hours..
*Do you return your cart?*
Well I don't steal em. xD

*Do you have a dishwasher?*
yes

*What noise do you hear?*
I hear the birds chirping outside, and the sound of my fingers banging against the keyboard.
*Would you survive in prison?*
I guess I will survive... But I won't be enjoying it.. x.x
*Who is the youngest in your family?*
Probably one of my cousins.. I have so many I have no clue.. But in my family/household, I'm the youngest.
*If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?* Ugh, I have no clue.. Wouldn't be me though..
*Do you know anyone with the same name as you?*
Yeah my best friend's name was Melissa.. But I moved away so we no longer talk anymore.. x_x
*What's the last thing you purchased?*
2 disney pin things for my mom. And a mickey and minnie salt and pepper shaker for my mom's friend, Josie. The damage was about 40 dollars.. x.x
*Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?*
Rarely, but I really appreciate it when they do.. [:

*What brand are your pants right now?*
Pacsun, super skinny jeans.

*Ever been to Georgia (the state)?*
Um, I've probably flown over Georgia, but never been there..

*What irritates you most on the internet?*
Nothing really.. Except for when it's slow/no connection.

*What brand is your digital camera?*
No clue..

*Do you watch movies with your parents?*
Yeah [: Mostly my mom though, but occasionally my dad.

*What song best describes your life right now?*
Lovesick - NeverShoutNever 
*Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?*
I don't even own any cheap perfume.. 

*Are you taking college classes right now?*
Nope.

*Do you like sushi?*
Some of it is alright.. Some of it is terrible..

*Do you get your hair cut every month?*
Every 6 months or so.. xD

*Do you go online everyday?*
Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

*When's the last time you ran?*
This morning.

*Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?*
A few at the hem of the legs.

*What are you dreading right now?*
Having to stand in line at the bursar's office in about an hour, and jury duty next month.

*Do you celebrate 420?*
No.

*Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?*
No.

*If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?*
Probably sit around and watch TV/play a game.

*Who last grabbed your ***?*
Can't recall.
*
Have you ever been on your school's track team?*
No.

*Do you own a pair of Converse?*
Can't say, don't know what those are.

*Did you copy and paste this survey?*
Yep.

*Do you eat raw cookie dough?*
Nope.

*Have you ever kicked a vending machine?*
Nope.

*Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?*
Since when does the radio play good songs?

*Do you watch Trading Spaces?*
Nope.

*How do you eat oreos?*
By way of a suppository.
*
Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?*
Yes.

*Are you cocky?*
No.
*
Could you live without a computer?*
No, too much revolves around the internet.

*Do you wear your shoes in the house?*
Sometimes.

*Who or what sleeps with you?*
Nobody/Nothing.

*At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?*
6 or 7.

*How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?*
5.

*What do you do when you're sad?*
Do something to distract myself.

*Who would you call first if you won the lottery?*
My mom.

*Last time you saw your best friend?*
Five years ago.

*Are you in high school?*
No.

*What jewelry are you wearing?*
None.

*Is anyone on your bad side now?*
No.

*What's the first thing you do when you get online?*
Open SAS.

*Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?*
Nope.
*
How do most people spell your name?*
The correct way.

*Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?*
No.

*Where do you work?*
Unemployed.

*What are you doing tomorrow?*
More sitting around, waiting for something to happen.

*Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?*
If that entails kiddy-touching, I hope not.
*
Favorite name for a girl?*
Don't have one.

*Favorite name for a boy?*
Don't have one.
*
Will you keep your last name when you get married?*
I was thinking of donating it to science.
*
When was the last time you left your house?*
About 8:30 this morning.

*Do you return your cart?*
Yes.

*Do you have a dishwasher?*
Yes.

*What noise do you hear?*
Music; Unthought Known - Pearl Jam.

*Would you survive in prison?*
Can't say.

*Who is the youngest in your family?*
My brother.

*If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?*
Me.

*Do you know anyone with the same name as you?*
No.

*What's the last thing you purchased?*
Coffee.
*
Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?*
No.
*
What brand are your pants right now?*
Don't know.

*Ever been to Georgia (the state)?*
No.

*What irritates you most on the internet?*
Boorishness.

*What brand is your digital camera?*
Nikon.
*
Do you watch movies with your parents?*
No.

*What song best describes your life right now?*
We Hold On - Rush

*Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?*
No.
*
Are you taking college classes right now?*
No, summer break.

*Do you like sushi?*
Yes.

*Do you get your hair cut every month?*
No.
*
Do you go online everyday?*
Yes.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

*When's the last time you ran?*
As in for exercise??

*Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?*
Only at the bottoms because they're too long and I scuff them.

*What are you dreading right now?*
Classes starting again.

*Do you celebrate 420?*
Huh?

*Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?*
I wish.

*If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?*
All of my days are lazy days...watch TV I guess.

*Who last grabbed your ***?*
Me?
*
Have you ever been on your school's track team?*
No.

*Do you own a pair of Converse?*
Nope.

*Did you copy and paste this survey?*
Yep.

*Do you eat raw cookie dough?*
No.

*Have you ever kicked a vending machine?*
Nope.

*Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?*
You can't play a good song too many times.

*Do you watch Trading Spaces?*
Nope.

*How do you eat oreos?*
With my mouth.
*
Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?*
No.

*Are you cocky?*
No.
*
Could you live without a computer?*
Not happily. :b

*Do you wear your shoes in the house?*
If I'm about to leave it.

*Who or what sleeps with you?*
My cat.

*At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?*
Santa's not real? 

*How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?*
3.

*What do you do when you're sad?*
Cry.

*Who would you call first if you won the lottery?*
My parents.

*Last time you saw your best friend?*
Don't have one.

*Are you in high school?*
No.

*What jewelry are you wearing?*
None.

*Is anyone on your bad side now?*
No.

*What's the first thing you do when you get online?*
Check e-mail.

*Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?*
Nope.
*
How do most people spell your name?*
The same way I spell it.

*Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?*
Maybe.

*Where do you work?*
I don't.

*What are you doing tomorrow?*
Same thing I did today: nothing. :/

*Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?*
What?
*
Favorite name for a girl?*
???

*Favorite name for a boy?*
???
*
Will you keep your last name when you get married?*
Who says I'm getting married?
*
When was the last time you left your house?*
A few minutes ago.

*Do you return your cart?*
Yes.

*Do you have a dishwasher?*
Yes.

*What noise do you hear?*
TV.

*Would you survive in prison?*
Depends on the prison.

*Who is the youngest in your family?*
My brother.

*If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?*
I don't have any friends, thanks for rubbing it in.

*Do you know anyone with the same name as you?*
Yes, too many.

*What's the last thing you purchased?*
???
*
Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?*
Yeah right. 
*
What brand are your pants right now?*
I'm not wearing pants (I'm wearing shorts)

*Ever been to Georgia (the state)?*
Nope.

*What irritates you most on the internet?*
Ads.

*What brand is your digital camera?*
Sanyo.
*
Do you watch movies with your parents?*
Sometimes.

*What song best describes your life right now?*
???

*Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?*
No.
*
Are you taking college classes right now?*
No, I'm on break.

*Do you like sushi?*
Never tried it.

*Do you get your hair cut every month?*
Nope.
*
Do you go online everyday?*
Pretty much.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

oohhh a survey!

*When's the last time you ran?*
5 week ago before my motorcycle accident, been a bit crippled since.

*Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?*
My best pair does, you can see my arse, I no longer wear them.

*What are you dreading right now?*
Calling my phone company to cancel my contract, I know they will play the conscience game and try to get me to stay.

*Do you celebrate 420?*
huh?

*Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?*
7-8 yes.

*If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?*
Play games, get the RC planes out, get motorbike out.

*Who last grabbed your ***?*
no one has!

*Have you ever been on your school's track team?*
No, was on the school soccer team though.

*Do you own a pair of Converse?*
nope

*Did you copy and paste this survey?*
yes lol.

*Do you eat raw cookie dough?*
Yes, and regret it soon after.

*Have you ever kicked a vending machine?*
Yesterday actually, the work one is ****ed.

*Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?*
Don't listen to the radio.

*Do you watch Trading Spaces?*
I'll add that to my google list.

*How do you eat oreos?*
Nope, hard to find here.

*Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?*
Indeed.

*Are you cocky?*
Well I have one.

*Could you live without a computer?*
Not for long.

*Do you wear your shoes in the house?*
no

*Who or what sleeps with you?*
Bed bugs.

*At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?*
Don't remind me :cry

*How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?*
7 i think.

*What do you do when you're sad?*
Listen to metal and play games.

*Who would you call first if you won the lottery?*
Elvis Presley, since winning the lotto is like him still being alive.

*Last time you saw your best friend?*
Irl? never

*Are you in high school?*
yes ^_^I turn 16 soon!

*What jewelry are you wearing?*
Prince Albert

*Is anyone on your bad side now?*
Not that I know of.

*What's the first thing you do when you get online?*
Facebook

*Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?*
nope

*How do most people spell your name?*
Reece

*Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?*


*Where do you work?*
Engineering Company

*What are you doing tomorrow?*
working

*Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?*
When he starts becoming black then I will believe.

*Favorite name for a girl?*
Jade

*Favorite name for a boy?*
Mark

*Will you keep your last name when you get married?*
Probably

*When was the last time you left your house?*
This-morning for work.

*Do you return your cart?*
I use baskets.

*Do you have a dishwasher?*
Yes

*What noise do you hear?*
A fan and annoying colleague.

*Would you survive in prison?*
I'll make everyone my b1tch.

*Who is the youngest in your family?*
Sister.

*If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?*
Some of my girlfriends.

*Do you know anyone with the same name as you?*
Not the same spelling.

*What's the last thing you purchased?*
Ummm, new brake lever for my motorbike I think.

*Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?*
No, she owes me shedloads.

*What brand are your pants right now?*
Id strip but I am at work.

*Ever been to Georgia (the state)?*
no

*What irritates you most on the internet?*
COD kids

*What brand is your digital camera?*
Canon

*Do you watch movies with your parents?*
Yes

*What song best describes your life right now?*
iono

*Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?*
Nope.

*Are you taking college classes right now?*
Nope.

*Do you like sushi?*
Never had proper sushi.

*Do you get your hair cut every month?*
8 weeks, my hair grows fast though, due now.

*Do you go online everyday?*
Always.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

*When's the last time you ran?*
Went on the treadmill yesterday

*Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?*
No rips

*What are you dreading right now?*
Nothing really 

*Do you celebrate 420?*
Not really lol

*Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?*
I get about 6 a night

*If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?*
Youtube, sas, and movies....kind of the usual day

*Who last grabbed your ***?*
No comment lol

*Have you ever been on your school's track team?*
No

*Do you own a pair of Converse?*
Yep, 2 lol

*Did you copy and paste this survey?*
yes lol.

*Do you eat raw cookie dough?*
Never have

*Have you ever kicked a vending machine?*
Nope

*Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?*
Don't listen to the radio.

*Do you watch Trading Spaces?*
No

*How do you eat oreos?*
Take the top off :b

*Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?*
Mhm lol

*Are you cocky?*
Not at all

*Could you live without a computer?*
:no

*Do you wear your shoes in the house?*
no

*Who or what sleeps with you?*
Just me, myself, and I

*At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?*


*How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?*
4

*What do you do when you're sad?*
Watch tv...numbs the pain lol

*Who would you call first if you won the lottery?*
Parents

*Last time you saw your best friend?*
Month ago

*Are you in high school?*
Nope

*What jewelry are you wearing?*
None

*Is anyone on your bad side now?*
Kind of

*What's the first thing you do when you get online?*
Sas :lol

*Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?*
nope

*How do most people spell your name?*
Mike

*Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?*
Sure...that one day I get one lol

*Where do you work?*
Dont

*What are you doing tomorrow?*
Most likely nothing lol

*Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?*
Why not lol

*Favorite name for a girl?*
Hazel

*Favorite name for a boy?*
Mike!

*Will you keep your last name when you get married?*
Probably

*When was the last time you left your house?*
Few hours ago

*Do you return your cart?*
Sometimes :b

*Do you have a dishwasher?*
Yes

*What noise do you hear?*
Tv

*Would you survive in prison?*
No

*Who is the youngest in your family?*
Me!

*If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?*
Dont know

*Do you know anyone with the same name as you?*
Its way too common

*What's the last thing you purchased?*
A game on ebay lol

*Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?*
Sure

*What brand are your pants right now?*
Im wearing shorts

*Ever been to Georgia (the state)?*
Yep

*What irritates you most on the internet?*
Online arguments lol

*What brand is your digital camera?*
Dont have one

*Do you watch movies with your parents?*
Not really

*What song best describes your life right now?*
Dont know

*Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?*
Nope.

*Are you taking college classes right now?*
Not right now 

*Do you like sushi?*
Never had proper sushi.

*Do you get your hair cut every month?*
Yeppers, my hair grows at the speed of light

*Do you go online everyday?*
Always.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

*When's the last time you ran?*
Yesterday, from the cops 

*Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?*
Notta

*What are you dreading right now?*
Major decision involving career move

*Do you celebrate 420?*
Yeah right

*Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?*
Oui

*If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?*
Board Games, Video Games, Movies, shoot the shi% er...breeze

*Who last grabbed your ***?*
Unfortunately a guy (no joke)

*Have you ever been on your school's track team?*
Yeah, I was the second fastest sprinter in grade 9

*Do you own a pair of Converse?*
Should have asked me a decade ago

*Did you copy and paste this survey?*
Of course not. What am I? An imbecile?

*Do you eat raw cookie dough?*
mmmm....raw Pillsbury dbl choc chip FTW

*Have you ever kicked a vending machine?*
All the time

*Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?*
Radio is a waste of my time. Never listen to it

*Do you watch Trading Spaces?*
Once or twice

*How do you eat oreos?*
With my hands and mouth

*Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?*
Back during MSN days probably

*Are you cocky?*
In some areas

*Could you live without a computer?*
I could live without oxygen but not a computer

*Do you wear your shoes in the house?*
Only when they are muddy

*Who or what sleeps with you?*
The Boogeyman, my stuffed animals, and two rats

*At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?*
21

*How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?*
Hold on, let me get out my abacus...

*What do you do when you're sad?*
Listen to Miley Cyrus

*Who would you call first if you won the lottery?*
my brother

*Last time you saw your best friend?*
oh dear...

*Are you in high school?*
6 years removed 

*What jewelry are you wearing?*
um...

*Is anyone on your bad side now?*
Yes, unfortunately

*What's the first thing you do when you get online?*
Check out sports news

*Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?*
I do not

*How do most people spell your name?*
Johnathon

*Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?*
Ask my ex

*Where do you work?*
Courier company

*What are you doing tomorrow?*
work/school

*Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?*
He didnt even bring sexy back in my books. No way can he touch Michael

*Favorite name for a girl?*
Emily or some variation. Katie is nice. Anna is cute.

*Favorite name for a boy?*
Boo Radley

*Will you keep your last name when you get married?*
I may compromise

*When was the last time you left your house?*
An hour ago

*Do you return your cart?*
Never had to

*Do you have a dishwasher?*
I am a dishwasher

*What noise do you hear?*
snoring dog

*Would you survive in prison?*
If i kept a firm grip on the soap

*Who is the youngest in your family?*
brother

*If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?*
Me

*Do you know anyone with the same name as you?*
First name- yes, it is the most common is North America

*What's the last thing you purchased?*
A pizza

*Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?*
Rarely

*What brand are your pants right now?*
Not wearing any RIGHT NOW 

*Ever been to Georgia (the state)?*
Neva

*What irritates you most on the internet?*
haha underaged COD kids 4 sure ^

*What brand is your digital camera?*
Dont have a digital camera. Im a poor student for Petes sake!

*Do you watch movies with your parents?*
No. They only watch kiddie PG movies

*What song best describes your life right now?*
Wither Away

*Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?*
I borrow my friends'

*Are you taking college classes right now?*
Yes sir

*Do you like sushi?*
Dont know. TBD

*Do you get your hair cut every month?*
nowadays

*Do you go online everyday?*
Probs


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

I used to love doing these! Really good for procrastination, which is what I'm doing now.

When's the last time you ran?
tonight

Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
no

What are you dreading right now?
the unknown

Do you celebrate 420?
stupid

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
not really lately

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
that's most days to be honest. go to the beach, maybe. cook something, watch tv, smoke cigarettes?

Who last grabbed your ***?
my boyfriend 

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
for one week, then quit, like with everything else

Do you own a pair of Converse?
I own two pairs and they're old and dirty

Did you copy and paste this survey?
yes

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
can't say that I do

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
probably

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
I don't listen to the radio but I usually end up ruining good songs anyway by playing it over and over on my own terms

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
is that even on the air anymore?

How do you eat oreos?
definitely noooottt

Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
in the past, yeah

Are you cocky?
no

Could you live without a computer?
maybe for 2-3 days

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
at times

Who or what sleeps with you?
my cat and/or my boyfriend

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
not sure, but it was a horrifying experience

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
just my phone

What do you do when you're sad?
dwell on it for a while, then go shopping, try to motivate myself to go for a run

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
I don't know, my dad?

Last time you saw your best friend?
Sunday

Are you in high school?
no, even though sometimes with the sh*t I deal with, I feel like I am

What jewelry are you wearing?
just earrings right now

Is anyone on your bad side now?
sort of, but it's not significant enough to affect me

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
check facebook

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
no

How do most people spell your name?
the way it's typically spelled

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
I'll wear his v-necks sometimes 

Where do you work?
hopefully tomorrow I can have an answer for that

What are you doing tomorrow?
I have a job interview, then my boyfriend is coming here to stay for a few days

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
I honestly don't care

Favorite name for a girl?
Jade/Joana

Favorite name for a boy?
Jesse

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
I doubt it

When was the last time you left your house?
tonight

Do you return your cart?
alwaysss

Do you have a dishwasher?
yes

What noise do you hear?
central AC

Would you survive in prison?
perhaps

Who is the youngest in your family?
I am

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
"all of my friends"?

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
I know of someone, yeah

What's the last thing you purchased?
cigarettes

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
no, I never even see her

What brand are your pants right now?
I'm not wearing any

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
no

What irritates you most on the internet?
stupidity

What brand is your digital camera?
nikon

Do you watch movies with your parents?
I don't do much with my parents, really

What song best describes your life right now?
I haven't really thought too much about that

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
not really

Are you taking college classes right now?
finishing an online class this week

Do you like sushi?
if I could choose one thing to eat for the rest of my life, it would be sushi. And as a matter of a fact, I think I'm going for some tomorrow night and I'm excited about that

Do you get your hair cut every month?
no, but I really need one

Do you go online everyday?
pretty much, at least once


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*When's the last time you ran?*
Saturday at work. I'm always running from something there.

*Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?*
I don't own jeans, but my dickies and docks - most have holes somewhere.

*What are you dreading right now?*
Work in three hours. That's right, I work while you sleep.

*Do you celebrate 420?*
I celebrate nothing.

*Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?*
Sometimes, give or take 5 hours.

*If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?*
Sleep or violently fight to first blood.

*Who last grabbed your ***?*
A friend, after playing softball he wanted to feel like a winner.

*Have you ever been on your school's track team?*
No, was anti-teams.

*Do you own a pair of Converse?*
No.

*Did you copy and paste this survey?*
Yes.

*Do you eat raw cookie dough?*
Yes, I have, but it feels sickly and kills your internal love spirit.

*Have you ever kicked a vending machine?*
Maybe, but I have punched one.

*Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?*
I have an iPod for car music.

*Do you watch Trading Spaces?*
I've seen it. What do you care, punk?

*How do you eat oreos?*
Haven't had any in long while, but I used to quadruple stuff them.

*Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?*
Of course.

*Are you cocky?*
No.

*Could you live without a computer?*
Yes, I'd probably be alive without one.

*Do you wear your shoes in the house?*
Not usually.

*Who or what sleeps with you?*
Nothing but a fake horse head. Okay, I don't have a horse head.

*At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?*
3 maybe. On the way to karate class - Mom was in a bad mood.

*How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?*
Four or so, and about six cell phones.

*What do you do when you're sad?*
Lay down and hope to die. DOn't die, but eventually get up and use the toilet.

*Who would you call first if you won the lottery?*
No one. I would bank it and live like usual.

*Last time you saw your best friend?*
Ummm...three weeks ago.

*Are you in high school?*
No.

*What jewelry are you wearing?*
None.

*Is anyone on your bad side now?*
No, I don't have one. I'm all sunshine.

*What's the first thing you do when you get online?*
Check email.

*Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?*
No.

*How do most people spell your name?*
Wrongly, with a v.

*Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?*
Of course, if mine were dirty.

*Where do you work?*
Servie industry, with big, big men.

*What are you doing tomorrow?*
Work and eat and sleep.

*Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?*
Oh why am I taking this survey....

*Favorite name for a girl?*
Samantha.

*Favorite name for a boy?*
Dick Puffer.

*Will you keep your last name when you get married?*
Married, no, but last name I don't care.

*When was the last time you left your house?*
Twelve hours ago for an appointment.

*Do you return your cart?*
I rarely use one, but yes.

*Do you have a dishwasher?*
Yes.

*What noise do you hear?*
Myself swallowing.

*Would you survive in prison?*
No.

*Who is the youngest in your family?*
Me.

*If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?*
My friend J, who brings video games.

*Do you know anyone with the same name as you?*
Yes, first and last.

*What's the last thing you purchased?*
DVD to mp4 converter.

*Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?*
Yes, on my awe-day.

*What brand are your pants right now?*
Adidas, or some other **** brand.

*Ever been to Georgia (the state)?*
No.

*What irritates you most on the internet?*
Nudity.

*What brand is your digital camera?*
Fujifilm.

*Do you watch movies with your parents?*
Rarely, out of spite.

*What song best describes your life right now?*
Bee Cuz, by the Ex

*Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?*
No.

*Are you taking college classes right now?*
No.

*Do you like sushi?*
No.

*Do you get your hair cut every month?*
No.

*Do you go online everyday?*
No, I miss a day now and again.

Oh, is it over? What fun was had. Please god, shoot me now.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

When's the last time you ran?
It's been a while. I will start back up once college starts this fall.

Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
Yes, that's the style these days!

What are you dreading right now?
Nothing.

Do you celebrate 420?
No.

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
Yes, sometimes.

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
Play Ps3, watch funny youtube videos, listen to music.

Who last grabbed your ***?
N/A

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
No, but I am good at running long distance.

Do you own a pair of Converse?
Yes, like 5.

Did you copy and paste this survey?
Yes.

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
Yes, because I spent money and expect a treat!

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
Yes.

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
Never heard of it.

How do you eat oreos?
I eat them whole. No licking icing, dipping in milk, or none of that nonsense.

Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
Yes, all the time.

Are you cocky?
No.

Could you live without a computer?
No, take my TV instead lol.

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
No.

Who or what sleeps with you?
I sleep alone.

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
9 or 10.

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
5 house phones, and only 1 of them have caller id >_<.

What do you do when you're sad?
Occupy myself with something that's not related to the cause of my sadness.

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
My family.

Last time you saw your best friend?
Don't have one.

Are you in high school?
Nope, graduated last month and thankful.

What jewelry are you wearing?
None. it's late at night,and I am at home.

Is anyone on your bad side now?
Someone always is.

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
Check my email.

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
No.

How do most people spell your name?
R-a-v-e-n.

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
N/A

Where do you work?
Unemployed college student.

What are you doing tomorrow?
Staying at home.

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
No.

Favorite name for a girl?
Marcia.

Favorite name for a boy?
Juan

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
No.

When was the last time you left your house?
Last Friday.

Do you return your cart?
Yes.

Do you have a dishwasher?
Yes.

What noise do you hear?
Music and the sound of me typing.

Would you survive in prison?
Yes.

Who is the youngest in your family?
My brother.

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
N/A

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
A few.

What's the last thing you purchased?
Clothes.

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
No.

What brand are your pants right now?
I'm wearing shorts.

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
Yes.

What irritates you most on the internet?
Trolls, ignorant people on sites like Youtube & Facebook.

What brand is your digital camera?
Sony Cybershot

Do you watch movies with your parents?
Yes.

What song best describes your life right now?
2Pac-Be Strong

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
Yes.

Are you taking college classes right now?
No, in Sept.

Do you like sushi?
No.

Do you get your hair cut every month?
No.

Do you go online everyday?
Yes.​


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

*When's the last time you ran?
*Tonight!

*Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?*
Only if they come down too long and I have to step on them.

*What are you dreading right now?*
Not getting a job and my degree going to waste because of poor communication skills.

*Do you celebrate 420?*
I celebrate 390.

*Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?*
Yes, but usually during the day...

*If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?*
Browse the interwebs.

*Who last grabbed your ***?*
Me.
*
Have you ever been on your school's track team?*
No.

*Do you own a pair of Converse?*
No, I wear my Colorado's around.

*Did you copy and paste this survey?*
Yes.

*Do you eat raw cookie dough?*
No, I like raw egg and beef though...

*Have you ever kicked a vending machine?*
No.

*Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?*
If a radio station overplays a song then it's probably just some overproduced mainstream pop song that wasn't any good to begin with.

*Do you watch Trading Spaces?*
No.

*How do you eat oreos?*
Two at a time if I feel hungry.
*
Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?*
No.

*Are you cocky?*
No.
*
Could you live without a computer?*
Yeaaah, but I'm not eager to... 

*Do you wear your shoes in the house?*
Carpet, no. Tiles, usually.

*Who or what sleeps with you?*
Me.

*At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?*
Figured it out at about 9 I think... Yeah I'm slow.

*How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?*
4.

*What do you do when you're sad?*
Get cranky, mope around.

*Who would you call first if you won the lottery?*
The Golden Casket office to claim my prize? Duh!

*Last time you saw your best friend?*
Few days ago.

*Are you in high school?*
No.

*What jewelry are you wearing?*
None.

*Is anyone on your bad side now?*
No.

*What's the first thing you do when you get online?*
Glance at the news.

*Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?*
No.
*
How do most people spell your name?*
The commonly accepted way of spelling my name.

*Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?*
I wear boys/mens clothes, cuz I'm a man. 

*Where do you work?*
Hmm, on the car, fixin' the shed...? I don't work. 

*What are you doing tomorrow?*
Writing up my first cold call script and practicing...

*Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?*
NO F'IN WAY...
*
Favorite name for a girl?*
Chick.

*Favorite name for a boy?*
Dude.
*
Will you keep your last name when you get married?*
I'm a guy so yes!
*
When was the last time you left your house?*
Tonight.

*Do you return your cart?*
Most of the time yes.

*Do you have a dishwasher?*
No.

*What noise do you hear?*
CPU fan.

*Would you survive in prison?*
No, a guy of my stature would be *** raped and murdered.

*Who is the youngest in your family?*
Me.

*If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?*
Me.

*Do you know anyone with the same name as you?*
A few, but not closely.

*What's the last thing you purchased?*
Don't remember.
*
Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?*
On my b'day. 
*
What brand are your pants right now?*
Levis.

*Ever been to Georgia (the state)?*
No.

*What irritates you most on the internet?*
n00bs.

*What brand is your digital camera?*
Canon.
*
Do you watch movies with your parents?*
No.

*What song best describes your life right now?*
Yves Klein Blue - The Streetlight.

*Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?*
No.
*
Are you taking college classes right now?*
Not right now, mid year break.

*Do you like sushi?*
It's ok.

*Do you get your hair cut every month?*
No.
*
Do you go online everyday?*
Almost every day.


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

*When's the last time you ran?
when something was chasing me.

Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
Nah.

What are you dreading right now?
starting school in the Fall.

Do you celebrate 420?
No.

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
Yes.

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
watch tv/movies. listen to music. bake cookies or brownies. play basketball outside. just chill, fun stuff.

Who last grabbed your ***?
huh??

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
No.

Do you own a pair of Converse?
No.

Did you copy and paste this survey?
Of course.

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
Sometimes.

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
No, but I watched someone kick one.

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
Oh yeah.

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
Sometimes.

How do you eat oreos?
I don't.

Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
Yeah.

Are you cocky?
No.

Could you live without a computer?
Yeah, but it would be a sad life.

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
Sometimes.

Who or what sleeps with you?
My teddy bear TJ.

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
8.

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
6.

What do you do when you're sad?
Listen to music.

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
Whoever's number came to mind first.

Last time you saw your best friend?
A few years.

Are you in high school?
No.

What jewelry are you wearing?
None.

Is anyone on your bad side now?
Yes.

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
Check email.

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
Yes.

How do most people spell your name?
The normal way.

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
If I can fit them.

Where do you work?
Hospital.

What are you doing tomorrow?
Working.

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
No.

Favorite name for a girl?
Emmy.

Favorite name for a boy?
Ezra.

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
Yes. "If" I get married.

When was the last time you left your house?
Today at 10 AM.

Do you return your cart?
Yes.

Do you have a dishwasher?
No.

What noise do you hear?
TV.

Would you survive in prison?
Idk.

Who is the youngest in your family?
Me. I'm the only child.

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
Everyone but me. lol.

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
Oh yeah.

What's the last thing you purchased?
Lunch.

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
Only child. ^^

What brand are your pants right now?
Pajama? lol.

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
Yes.

What irritates you most on the internet?
Spam and Viruses.

What brand is your digital camera?
Olympus or something.

Do you watch movies with your parents?
Sometimes.

What song best describes your life right now?
Hello

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
No.

Are you taking college classes right now?
Yes.

Do you like sushi?
I used to. I'm a vegetarian, but I still eat vegetable rolls.

Do you get your hair cut every month?
No.

Do you go online everyday?
Pretty much.*


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

*
When's the last time you ran?
I don't run...not even for buses

Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
no

What are you dreading right now?
nothing in particular at the moment

Do you celebrate 420?
Nope, I never even tried weed before.

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
not always

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
pssh dunno

Who last grabbed your ***?
unless by accident, no one ever has

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
No,

Do you own a pair of Converse?
nope

Did you copy and paste this survey?
of course

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
no...I eat cookie dough ice cream though

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
lol no

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
I used to...also used to hate the dj talking over songs...but I don't listen to music stations anymore

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
no

How do you eat oreos?
I don't

Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
no

Are you cocky?
no

Could you live without a computer?
it would be hard, but yeah

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
yes

Who or what sleeps with you?
nothing(I hope!) and no one

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
I never believed he was...we didn't celebrate xmas

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
5

What do you do when you're sad?
Listen to music, cry...

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
dunno

Last time you saw your best friend?
what makes you think I have a best friend?

Are you in high school?
nope, thank God

What jewelry are you wearing?
none at the moment

Is anyone on your bad side now?
Nah

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
check a few forums

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
nope

How do most people spell your name?
how it's spelt

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
yh

Where do you work?
nowhere at the moment

What are you doing tomorrow?
don't know

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
psssh...hardly...I like him though

Favorite name for a girl?
Shiloh

Favorite name for a boy?
dunno...there's not one particular name I like most

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
no

When was the last time you left your house?
Friday morning

Do you return your cart?
yeah

Do you have a dishwasher?
no

What noise do you hear?
my brother and sister

Would you survive in prison?
Yes, I'ma G

Who is the youngest in your family?
my sister

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
Again...why are you assuming I have friends? :roll

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
no

What's the last thing you purchased?
food

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
not really

What brand are your pants right now?
can't remember...can't be bothered to look

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
no

What irritates you most on the internet?
internet gangstas

What brand is your digital camera?
don't have one

Do you watch movies with your parents?
no

What song best describes your life right now?
I'm sure there's a song called fed up?

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
fairly expensive

Are you taking college classes right now?
Nope

Do you like sushi?
Never had it

Do you get your hair cut every month?
no

Do you go online everyday?
yep​*


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

When's the last time you ran?
wednesday

Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
some of them do

What are you dreading right now?
getting a job

Do you celebrate 420?
yes

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
yes

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
cannabis, internet, movies, music

Who last grabbed your ***?
boyfriend

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
no

Do you own a pair of Converse?
not anymore

Did you copy and paste this survey?
yes

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
hell yeah

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
no

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
don't listen to the radio

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
used to

How do you eat oreos?
soak them in milk

Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
yes

Are you cocky?
definitely not

Could you live without a computer?
no

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
sometimes

Who or what sleeps with you?
my boyfriend

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
seven

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
three

What do you do when you're sad?
cry, listen to music

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
my boyfriend

Last time you saw your best friend?
two months ago

Are you in high school?
no

What jewelry are you wearing?
none

Is anyone on your bad side now?
yes

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
facebook

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
no

How do most people spell your name?
correctly

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
yes

Where do you work?
no where

What are you doing tomorrow?
running, riding my bike, studying

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
no

Favorite name for a girl?
nico

Favorite name for a boy?
jack

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
yes

When was the last time you left your house?
few hours ago

Do you return your cart?
yes

Do you have a dishwasher?
no

What noise do you hear?
food network

Would you survive in prison?
hell no

Who is the youngest in your family?
my brother

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
my friend

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
yes

What's the last thing you purchased?
vodka

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
no

What brand are your pants right now?
forever 21

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
unfortunately

What irritates you most on the internet?
nothing

What brand is your digital camera?
fuji film

Do you watch movies with your parents?
no

What song best describes your life right now?
_bike_ by autechre

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
no

Are you taking college classes right now?
yes

Do you like sushi?
yes!

Do you get your hair cut every month?
no

Do you go online everyday?
oh yeah


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

When's the last time you ran?
Ran up the stairs a few minutes ago.

Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
Yes

What are you dreading right now?
Test, procrastinated studying for two months. :um

Do you celebrate 420?
No.

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
No, I'm an insomniac

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
Talk, play Xbox, watch TV.

Who last grabbed your ***?
My friend.


Have you ever been on your school's track team?
No.

Do you own a pair of Converse?
No.

Did you copy and paste this survey?
Yes.

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
Yes, but only in ice cream.

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
Problies.

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
Yes. Part of the reason I only listen to it in the car.

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
No.

How do you eat oreos?
Dunked in milk until it's soggy. The only officially allowed way. 


Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
Yes.

Are you cocky?
No, I have a bajingo.

Could you live without a computer?
Only for short periods.

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
No.

Who or what sleeps with you?
My cat when she feels like it.

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
I can't remember ever thinking he was real.

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
7

What do you do when you're sad?
Listen to music, cry, sleep, drink/take pills.

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
Mom.

Last time you saw your best friend?
It's been a while.

Are you in high school?
No.

What jewelry are you wearing?
A pendant.

Is anyone on your bad side now?
Not really.

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
Look at CNN.

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
No.

How do most people spell your name?
Wrong.

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
Yes. 

Where do you work?
At a place with stethoscopes and white coats and scrubs.

What are you doing tomorrow?
Studying, going to buy groceries, fixing my sleep schedule.

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
No.

Favorite name for a girl?
:blank

Favorite name for a boy?
:blank

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
Don't know.

When was the last time you left your house?
Two days ago.

Do you return your cart?
Yes.

Do you have a dishwasher?
Yes.

What noise do you hear?
My fan, Deftones.

Would you survive in prison?
Probably not.

Who is the youngest in your family?
My brother.

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
Probably me.

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
No.

What's the last thing you purchased?
Lotion and bodywash.


Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
Rarely.

What brand are your pants right now?
Not wearing pants.

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
No.

What irritates you most on the internet?
Bitter &/or immature people.

What brand is your digital camera?
Canon.

Do you watch movies with your parents?
Yes sometimes.

What song best describes your life right now?
Calling you 

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
Yes.

Are you taking college classes right now?
No.

Do you like sushi?
Do not eat seafood.

Do you get your hair cut every month?
No.

Do you go online everyday?

Yes.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

When's the last time you ran?
Can't remember

Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
Nope

What are you dreading right now?
Doctors appt.

Do you celebrate 420?
Yeah sometimes

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
Most of the time

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
Watch T.v., Get online, Listen to music or Play the WII. 

Who last grabbed your ***?
My ex lol

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
No that would have been hilarious 

Do you own a pair of Converse?
No

Did you copy and paste this survey?
Yes how else would I do it lol.

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
Of course

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
Hit haha.

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
I don't think it does.

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
Yeah in fact I did.

How do you eat oreos?
Dip them in milk Yum.

Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
Nope

Are you cocky?
Not at all

Could you live without a computer?
For a couple weeks but then I would miss it.

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
No

Who or what sleeps with you?
No one 

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
Around 7 but my mom would still put from santa on some of the gifts lol.

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
4

What do you do when you're sad?
Sometimes cry.

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
My mom

Last time you saw your best friend?
Don't have one 

Are you in high school?
No and I'm grateful!

What jewelry are you wearing?
Earrings 

Is anyone on your bad side now?
Yes

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
Check my e-mail

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
I used to like the first season

How do most people spell your name?
Alyssa but it's an I instead of a Y. No biggie .

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
Sure.

Where do you work?
No where at the moment

What are you doing tomorrow?
No plans

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
Don't care about either of them.

Favorite name for a girl?
I like Leah

Favorite name for a boy?
Don't have one

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
Never thought about that before... I guess not

When was the last time you left your house?
4 hours ago.

Do you return your cart?
Yep

Do you have a dishwasher?
Yes

What noise do you hear?
My fan and dog snoring.

Would you survive in prison?
Hell No

Who is the youngest in your family?
I'm an only child

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
Clothes

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
Yes

What's the last thing you purchased?
Head phones

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
No siblings

What brand are your pants right now?
In my pj's lol

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
Yes

What irritates you most on the internet?
Can't think of anything right now

What brand is your digital camera?
Do not have one

Do you watch movies with your parents?
No

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
Yeah

Are you taking college classes right now?
no in sept
No

Do you like sushi?
Ugh no

Do you get your hair cut every month?
No about every 9-12 weeks

Do you go online everyday?
Yeah


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*When's the last time you ran?*
lol

*Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?*
Yes.

*What are you dreading right now?*
Nothing.

*Do you celebrate 420?*
No.

*Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?*
No.

*If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?*
Watch TV, listen to music.

*Who last grabbed your ***?*
Ospi.

*Have you ever been on your school's track team?*
No.

*Do you own a pair of Converse?*
No.

*Did you copy and paste this survey?*
Yes.

*Do you eat raw cookie dough?*
No.

*Have you ever kicked a vending machine?*
No.

*Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?*
Don't listen to the radio.

*Do you watch Trading Spaces?*
No.

*How do you eat oreos?*
Chew and swallow.

*Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?*
Yes.

*Are you cocky?*
No.

*Could you live without a computer?*
Not for long.

*Do you wear your shoes in the house?*
No.

*Who or what sleeps with you?*
Ospi.

*At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?*
What!? Santa's not real? :cry

*How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?*
4.

*What do you do when you're sad?*
Listen to music.

*Who would you call first if you won the lottery?*
My sister.

*Last time you saw your best friend?*
Don't have one.

*Are you in high school?*
No.

*What jewelry are you wearing?*
None.

*Is anyone on your bad side now?*
Yes.

*What's the first thing you do when you get online?*
SAS and/or porn and/or Facebook and/or porn and/or email and/or porn.

*Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?*
No.

*How do most people spell your name?*
Justin.

*Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?*
Of course.

*Where do you work?*
Stay at home son.

*What are you doing tomorrow?*
Nothing.

*Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?*
Psh, he doesn't even have a monkey.

*Favorite name for a girl?*
Anna.

*Favorite name for a boy?*
James.

*Will you keep your last name when you get married?*
Yes.

*When was the last time you left your house?*
Yesterday.

*Do you return your cart?*
Yes.

*Do you have a dishwasher?*
Yes. Me.

*What noise do you hear?*
Music and my fan.

*Would you survive in prison?*
Of course.

*Who is the youngest in your family?*
Me.

*If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?*
Me.

*Do you know anyone with the same name as you?*
Yes.

*What's the last thing you purchased?*
Pop.

*Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?*
Yes.

*What brand are your pants right now?*
Wranglers.

*Ever been to Georgia (the state)?*
No.

*What irritates you most on the internet?*
Nothing.

*What brand is your digital camera?*
Sony.

*Do you watch movies with your parents?*
No.

*What song best describes your life right now?*
Turbonegro - I Got Erection.

*Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?*
No.

*Are you taking college classes right now?*
No.

*Do you like sushi?*
Never tried it.

*Do you get your hair cut every month?*
Once every year or so.

*Do you go online everyday?*
Always.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

*When's the last time you ran?*
20 June 2011. Was running to catch a bus so I could make it to an exam.

*Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?*
Not really.

*What are you dreading right now?*
Having to send an email to my course co-ordinator asking to shift to a different class.

*Do you celebrate 420?*
No.

*Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?*
Probably not.

*If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?*
I haven't had anyone hang out at my place for a very long time. I guess I'd show them some computer related stuff (games, youtube videos), watch DVDs and feel embarrassed about how boring it all was.

*Who last grabbed your ***?*
That is yet to happen.

*Have you ever been on your school's track team?*
No. I did compete in sprinting as a kid though. Was pretty good at it.

*Do you own a pair of Converse?*
No.

*Did you copy and paste this survey?*
Yes.

*Do you eat raw cookie dough?*
Whenever I'm around cookies being made, which is probably less than once a year on average. 

*Have you ever kicked a vending machine?*
No.

*Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?*
The radio plays good songs?

*Do you watch Trading Spaces?*
No.

*How do you eat oreos?*
The normal way, sometimes dipped in tea.

*Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?*
Ugh... yes. I basically camped in front of my computer for a week, but I never saw them again. 

*Are you cocky?*
No.

*Could you live without a computer?*
Not for very long.

*Do you wear your shoes in the house?*
Rarely.

*Who or what sleeps with you?*
No-one and nothing.

*At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?*
*shrugs*

*How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?*
4.

*What do you do when you're sad?*
Listen to music, go online, sleep, daydream about depressing things.

*Who would you call first if you won the lottery?*
My mum.

*Last time you saw your best friend?*
Last time I had a best friend (or any friend for that matter) was about 7 years ago.

*Are you in high school?*
Finished 7 years ago...

*What jewelry are you wearing?*
None.

*Is anyone on your bad side now?*
Someone always is. Usually a person I never liked to begin with.

*What's the first thing you do when you get online?*
Don't have an online routine.

*Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?*
No.

*How do most people spell your name?*
Paul.

*Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?*
Maybe >_>.

*Where do you work?*
Nowhere.

*What are you doing tomorrow?*
Internet + house work (maybe).

*Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?*
No.

*Favorite name for a girl?*
Can't say.

*Favorite name for a boy?*
James.

*Will you keep your last name when you get married?*
If I ever get married... probably, not that I care.

*When was the last time you left your house?*
2 days ago

*Do you return your cart?*
Yes.

*Do you have a dishwasher?*
Yes.

*What noise do you hear?*
My computer fan and crickets.

*Would you survive in prison?*
I doubt it.

*Who is the youngest in your family?*
I have two younger sisters.

*If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?*
N/A

*Do you know anyone with the same name as you?*
Yes.

*What's the last thing you purchased?*
A point and click adventure game called Gemini Rue.

*Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?*
Sometimes. Usually I'm the one lending money.

*What brand are your pants right now?*
Jay Jays apparently.

*Ever been to Georgia (the state)?*
No. Haven't left my own state, let alone my country.

*What irritates you most on the internet?*
Attention *****s and strange, irrational beliefs.

*What brand is your digital camera?*
Don't own one.

*Do you watch movies with your parents?*
Most of the time.

*What song best describes your life right now?*
The Chameleons - Soul In Isolation

*Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?*
Yes. Given to me as a gift.

*Are you taking college classes right now?*
Yes. Third attempt at university. Currently studying IT.

*Do you like sushi?*
Never tried it.

*Do you get your hair cut every month?*
I wait until my hair looks terrible for a few weeks before visiting the hairdresser.

*Do you go online everyday?*
Yes.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

When's the last time you ran?
I ran from my room to the kitchen cause something was cooking.

Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
It has holes on the bottom

What are you dreading right now?
My birthday. Another year is coming

Do you celebrate 420?
No.

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
Uh no....I don't sleep a lot

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
Sit down and watch tv, maybe go on the computer. 

Who last grabbed your ***?
Myself  lol 


Have you ever been on your school's track team?
No.

Do you own a pair of Converse?
No.

Did you copy and paste this survey?
Yes.

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
No

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
Hit it yes

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
Omg yes! That's why I hate Houston radio.....sucks majorly. 

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
No.

How do you eat oreos?
I take off the sides and lick off the cream then eat it all....or I used to have it with milk


Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
Sure

Are you cocky?
No

Could you live without a computer?
No

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
Sometimes

Who or what sleeps with you?
My cat....sometimes she stays in sometimes she stays outside.

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
Around 8 or 9

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
I guess threee

What do you do when you're sad?
Go on the computer, listen to music, watch good tv, cry, Distract myself.

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
Dad

Last time you saw your best friend?
....

Are you in high school?
No.

What jewelry are you wearing?
None

Is anyone on your bad side now?
Not really....

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
Log in on this site ....yes I know hah

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
No.

How do most people spell your name?
I dunno maybe like Mehgan some weird crap

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
Yes. 

Where do you work?
No where

What are you doing tomorrow?
Tomorrow is Wednesday so I dunno actually heh

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
No.

Favorite name for a girl?


Favorite name for a boy?


Will you keep your last name when you get married?
who knows

When was the last time you left your house?
Yesterday

Do you return your cart?
Yes.

Do you have a dishwasher?
Yes.

What noise do you hear?
Tv, my typing

Would you survive in prison?
No

Who is the youngest in your family?
Me

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
Yea who knows

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
No.

What's the last thing you purchased?
A book from the library.


Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
No

What brand are your pants right now?
Hollister 

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
No.

What irritates you most on the internet?
When my net starts acting slow, 

What brand is your digital camera?
Canon.

Do you watch movies with your parents?
Sometimes

What song best describes your life right now?
I dunno ......

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
Yes. This old Victorias's secret perfume..it still works.

Are you taking college classes right now?
No.

Do you like sushi?
no

Do you get your hair cut every month?
Haha no

Do you go online everyday?
Yes all the time.


----------



## Boost (Dec 7, 2011)

*When's the last time you ran?*
last summer

*Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?*
I have two (bought that way)

*What are you dreading right now?*
Having to go out of town for my job on Thursday

*Do you celebrate 420?*
nope, have no clue what it is

*Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?*
i wish .. i get between 5 - 7

*If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?*
play games, watch TV.. not really sure

*Who last grabbed your ***?*
no one

*Have you ever been on your school's track team?*
No, didn't play any sport in school

*Do you own a pair of Converse?*
nope

*Did you copy and paste this survey?*
yep

*Do you eat raw cookie dough?*
nope..

*Have you ever kicked a vending machine?*
nah but I shook one

*Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?*
yeah it's why I stopped listening to radio

*Do you watch Trading Spaces?*
I've seen one or two

*How do you eat oreos?*
like any other cookie

*Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?*
yeah

*Are you cocky?*
not at all

*Could you live without a computer?*
that would be hard

*Do you wear your shoes in the house?*
no

*Who or what sleeps with you?*
sometimes my cat

*At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?*
don't remember

*How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?*
just my cell phone

*What do you do when you're sad?*
play video games or watch movies

*Who would you call first if you won the lottery?*
richard

*Last time you saw your best friend?*
last x-mas He lives in Chicago now and i'm still in NJ

*Are you in high school?*
NO

*What jewelry are you wearing?*
none

*Is anyone on your bad side now?*
nope

*What's the first thing you do when you get online?*
check email

*Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?*
nope

*How do most people spell your name?*
Matthew

*Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?*
nah .. i don't think i would look hot wearing girls clothes

*Where do you work?*
IT dept. for an accounting firm

*What are you doing tomorrow?*
working

*Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?*
no way

*Favorite name for a girl?*
don't have one

*Favorite name for a boy?*
Anthony

*Will you keep your last name when you get married?*
Probably

*When was the last time you left your house?*
This morning for work

*Do you return your cart?*
yeah

*Do you have a dishwasher?*
nope

*What noise do you hear?*
co-worker talking outside my office

*Would you survive in prison?*
yeah

*Who is the youngest in your family?*
Sister

*If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?*
my friend .. went on a trip to mami with 5 friends for 4 days. everyone had carry-on except he had like two suitcases lol .. because of him we had to wait for baggage

*Do you know anyone with the same name as you?*
Not the same spelling.

*What's the last thing you purchased?*
World of Warcraft time card

*Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?*
they do but i end up paying for a lot more of stuff

*What brand are your pants right now?*
I don't feel like checking i'm at work

*Ever been to Georgia (the state)?*
Yes, I went to AIT there when i was in the Army

*What irritates you most on the internet?*
malware and adware

*What brand is your digital camera?*
Sony

*Do you watch movies with your parents?*
It's been along time since i have

*What song best describes your life right now?*
not sure

*Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?*
no

*Are you taking college classes right now?*
no finished that .. thank god lol

*Do you like sushi?*
yes

*Do you get your hair cut every month?*
yep

*Do you go online everyday?*
yeah


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

*When's the last time you ran?*
Months. August maybe.

*Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?*
No.

*What are you dreading right now?*
Getting a job.

*Do you celebrate 420?*
What?

*Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?*
Usually yes.

*If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?*
I have no clue.

*Who last grabbed your ***?*
:sus

*Have you ever been on your school's track team?*
We dont have those.

*Do you own a pair of Converse?*
No.

*Did you copy and paste this survey?*
Yes.

*Do you eat raw cookie dough?*
When i was little.

*Have you ever kicked a vending machine?*
Nope.

*Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?*
Don't listen to the radio.

*Do you watch Trading Spaces?*
No.

*How do you eat oreos?*
Never heard of it.

*Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?*
Yes.

*Are you cocky?*
Noppe.

*Could you live without a computer?*
I would have to.

*Do you wear your shoes in the house?*
No.

*Who or what sleeps with you?*
Just me.

*At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?*
Never really believed it.

*How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?*
4 functional.

*What do you do when you're sad?*
Listen to music, read SAS.

*Who would you call first if you won the lottery?*
Parents.

*Last time you saw your best friend?*
I dont have a best friend. My "ex-best friend" like 3 years ago.

*Are you in high school?*
Nope.

*What jewelry are you wearing?*
None.

*Is anyone on your bad side now?*
Nope.

*What's the first thing you do when you get online?*
Checking email.

*Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?*
Nope.

*How do most people spell your name?*
I dont know how to write it, so it would make sense. Whatever.

*Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?*
Probably not.

*Where do you work?*
Nowhere.

*What are you doing tomorrow?*
Nothing.

*Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?*
I dont care.

*Favorite name for a girl?*
Dont have one.

*Favorite name for a boy?*
Dont have one.

*Will you keep your last name when you get married?*
Yes?

*When was the last time you left your house?*
I will rather not say 

*Do you return your cart?*
Yeah.

*Do you have a dishwasher?*
Yes.

*What noise do you hear?*
Guitars.

*Would you survive in prison?*
No

*Who is the youngest in your family?*
Me.

*If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?*
Dont know.

*Do you know anyone with the same name as you?*
Yes.

*What's the last thing you purchased?*
A book for my dad.

*Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?*
Dont have siblings.

*What brand are your pants right now?*
There is a red horse on the logo. I cant recall the name.

*Ever been to Georgia (the state)?*
No.

*What irritates you most on the internet?*
Too many things.

*What brand is your digital camera?*
Panasonic.

*Do you watch movies with your parents?*
Sometimes.

*What song best describes your life right now?*
"You are a ****ing idiot". I am sure such a song exists somewhere.

*Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?*
I guess. I rarely use it..

*Are you taking college classes right now?*
No.

*Do you like sushi?*
No.

*Do you get your hair cut every month?*
No.

*Do you go online everyday?*
Always.

That was longer than i expected.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

*When's the last time you ran?*
For reasons of fitness or whatever, I have no idea.

*Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?*
Not intentionally.

*What are you dreading right now?*
Nothing at all.

*Do you celebrate 420?*
Didn't even when I smoked pot regularly.

*Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?*
Try to at least every other night.

*If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?*
Netflix!

*Who last grabbed your ***?*
Betty White. I swear on your mothers grave. Bet ya don't believe me but I got witnesses LOL.

*Have you ever been on your school's track team?*
Umm..no?

*Do you own a pair of Converse?*
Haha yeah!

*Did you copy and paste this survey?*
Did you actually read my answers?

*Do you eat raw cookie dough?*
Nope.

*Have you ever kicked a vending machine?*
YUP!! 

*Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?*
The stations screwing the sound quality is worse.

*Do you watch Trading Spaces?*
Hellll naw.

*How do you eat oreos?*
In a normal, functional manner.

*Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?*
The hell with that.

*Are you cocky?*
Only as a joke.

*Could you live without a computer?*
Actually yeah.

*Do you wear your shoes in the house?*
Sometimes

*Who or what sleeps with you?*
Myself on a bad day.

*At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?*
Late bloomer. Hahahaha.

*How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?*
7

*What do you do when you're sad?*
Go out.

*Who would you call first if you won the lottery?*
My ex

*Last time you saw your best friend?*
Friday night.

*Are you in high school?*
Outta college, actually.

*What jewelry are you wearing?*
LOL

*Is anyone on your bad side now?*
Prob around 1 and a half.

*What's the first thing you do when you get online?*
Youtube

*Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?*
Wtf?

*How do most people spell your name?*
Correctly.

*Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?*
Only if it's ****ty

*Where do you work?*
A super popular zoo. Been recognized on the train.

*What are you doing tomorrow?*
Wake up late, heading into the city for a party.

*Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?*
Clearly.

*Favorite name for a girl?*
Whoever is on my mind. 

*Favorite name for a boy?*
Rosco

*Will you keep your last name when you get married?*
Don't have a choice, really.

*When was the last time you left your house?*
Few hours ago.

*Do you return your cart?*
Pshhh.

*Do you have a dishwasher?*
Yessum.

*What noise do you hear?*
Computer fan

*Would you survive in prison?*
Pshhh, I'd be the only one left. :b

*Who is the youngest in your family?*
ME!!!

*If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?*
Nyesha LOL

*Do you know anyone with the same name as you?*
2

*What's the last thing you purchased?*
Tobacco

*Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?*
I don't let them.

*What brand are your pants right now?*
Dockersssss

*Ever been to Georgia (the state)?*
Sadly.

*What irritates you most on the internet?*
SLow speed

*What brand is your digital camera?*
Motorolla (my phone)

*Do you watch movies with your parents?*
I don't do anything with them.

*What song best describes your life right now?*
They're going to take me away HA HA!

*Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?*
Nope.

*Are you taking college classes right now?*
No thank god.

*Do you like sushi?*
Hellllll yessss.

*Do you get your hair cut every month?*
Nah.

*Do you go online everyday?*
Actually no.

After all that my back hurts? The hell?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

When's the last time you ran?
It has been years, i can't even remember.

Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
Yes, I'll wear them to they fall off of their own free will.

What are you dreading right now?
I'm feeling okay at the moment so, nothing.

Do you celebrate 420?
I feel like an idiot for not knowing what that is.

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
I get 10 to 16.

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
They'd sit there bored out of their mind will i sleep the whole time.

Who last grabbed your ***?
Never happened.

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
School didn't have one.

Do you own a pair of Converse?
Nope, I've had the same pair of shoes for 4-5 years now, they're still good.

Did you copy and paste this survey?
Yes.

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
Not for a long time.

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
Nope.

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
I don't listen to the radio.

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
Maybe once by accident.

How do you eat oreos?
Never had oreos.


Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
Nope.

Are you cocky?
I like to think not.

Could you live without a computer?
No, the computer is my only source of enjoyment in my life.

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
Never.

Who or what sleeps with you?
Possibly some sort of bed bug.

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
Don't remember.

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
4, None of the are mine :haha

What do you do when you're sad?
Go to sleep.

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
Work, so i can tell the boss where to stick his.......Shoe.

Last time you saw your best friend?
6 Years ago.

Are you in high school?
Nope.

What jewelry are you wearing?
None.

Is anyone on your bad side now?
I don't have a bad side, it's all bad.

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
Go to Youtube.

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
No.

How do most people spell your name?
Steven.

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
No.

Where do you work?
The Salvation Army.

What are you doing tomorrow?
Work.

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
Who?

Favorite name for a girl?
Ingrid.

Favorite name for a boy?
Lucian (I wouldn't actually name a child that though)

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
Married? Sure that will happen.

When was the last time you left your house?
Monday.

Do you return your cart?
Nope.

Do you have a dishwasher?
Nope.

What noise do you hear?
Music.

Would you survive in prison?
I'd kill myself before going to prison.

Who is the youngest in your family?
Me.

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
Me, after all I'd be the only person going.

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
Nope.

What's the last thing you purchased?
A Battery for my computer.

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
No, my sister takes my money to buy stuff for her.

What brand are your pants right now?
Idk.

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
Nope.

What irritates you most on the internet?
My piss poor internet connection.

What brand is your digital camera?
Don't have one.

Do you watch movies with your parents?
Nope.

What song best describes your life right now?
My Demise - Wednesday 13.


Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
yes but i hardly ever use it.. its lasted forever
Never.

Are you taking college classes right now?
Don't go to college.

Do you like sushi?
Nope.

Do you get your hair cut every month?
Idk, i think maybe about twice a year.

Do you go online everyday?
Everyday.


----------



## MommaBear92 (Nov 15, 2010)

When's the last time you ran?
Probably last week.


Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
I have I think three pairs that are like that.

What are you dreading right now?
Going back to the doctor in two weeks.

Do you celebrate 420?
Nah

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
I don't even get a full 3 hours of sleep a night 

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
Eat and watch movies!

Who last grabbed your ***?
My sister!

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
Yeah, I was on it every year.

Do you own a pair of Converse?
I think I stil have a pair, weird. 

Did you copy and paste this survey?
Duh

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
I used to, until it gave me the worst stomach ache of my life.

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
Yeah, probably.

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
I try NOT to listen to the radio. It's annoying.

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
Used to love that show.

How do you eat oreos?
I've always hated oreos :/


Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
Yeah, couple times actually.

Are you cocky?
Only when it comes to playing my sport, other than that...no.

Could you live without a computer?
NO.

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
Yes

Who or what sleeps with you?
My two dogs sleep and cuddle their momma every night!

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
Found out when I was 9. Sad day.

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
two house phones, two cell phones.

What do you do when you're sad?
Watch a sad movie, listen to sad music to get the cry over and done with. 

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
Nobody! 

Last time you saw your best friend?
Yesterday. I miss my sister already 

Are you in high school?
Nooooope, thank the lord.

What jewelry are you wearing?
sapphire stud ear rings, and a red bracelet. 

Is anyone on your bad side now?
Yeah, a couple people are.

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
memebase!

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
Meh..no.

How do most people spell your name?
"kristin" I hate that so much. or "kristine"
I like to keep it simple. Kris.

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
If I had a boyfriend living with me, I probs would.

Where do you work?
Attorney general's.

What are you doing tomorrow?
Working

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
...no.

Favorite name for a girl?
Autumn!

Favorite name for a boy?
Jex!

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
Got married, hated my maiden name. I'll stick with what I've changed it too.

When was the last time you left your house?
ealier this morning.

Do you return your cart?
Always, it bothers me all day If I don't. 

Do you have a dishwasher?
Nah

What noise do you hear?
the wind. Whistling. 

Would you survive in prison?
I think so...

Who is the youngest in your family?
My little brother, he's 16.

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
Me. I have 35 pairs of shoes....and I'm being literal. 

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
Yeah, couple actually. 

What's the last thing you purchased?
Food from rosa's cafe. 

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
No way, that's my job.

What brand are your pants right now?
Not wearing pantsss 

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
Yeah, few times. Pretty state!

What irritates you most on the internet?
Viruses 

What brand is your digital camera?
Pentax

Do you watch movies with your parents?
With my dad, of course. Watched Sling Blade the other night as a matter of fact.

What song best describes your life right now?
Tough one...
Tracy Chapman - Give me one reason.


Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
Yeah, I gotta smell good!

Are you taking college classes right now?
Nope, should be. But, I can't.

Do you like sushi?
nah

Do you get your hair cut every month?
Nope! probably once a year...IF that.

Do you go online everyday?
Yeah


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

When's the last time you ran?
A few weeks ago

Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
Nope

What are you dreading right now?
There's too much things to mention..

Do you celebrate 420?
No

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
Only on weekends and holidays

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
Being online

Who last grabbed your ***?
No one never

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
Never

Do you own a pair of Converse?
Nope

Did you copy and paste this survey?
Yes.. Is there some another way to do it..??

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
No, eww

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
No

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
No

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
what is this..?

How do you eat oreos?
I don't eat oreos

Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
Yes..

Are you cocky?
Ofc

Could you live without a computer?
No

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
Never

Who or what sleeps with you?
My cat

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
I was 8

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
About 20

What do you do when you're sad?
I'm sad all the time so can't do anything

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
I have no one to call..

Last time you saw your best friend?
I don't have best friend..

Are you in high school?
Yes

What jewelry are you wearing?
Necklace and earrings

Is anyone on your bad side now?
Yes

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
It's secret

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
No

How do most people spell your name?
It's secret

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
idk

Where do you work?
I don't have a job

What are you doing tomorrow?
Go to school

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
No, it will be Justin Bieber...

Favorite name for a girl?
I don't have one

Favorite name for a boy?
Don't have one

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
I don't know yet

When was the last time you left your house?
Today

Do you return your cart?
Yes

Do you have a dishwasher?
Yes

What noise do you hear?
Music

Would you survive in prison?
No

Who is the youngest in your family?
My sister

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
No

What's the last thing you purchased?
I dunno

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
No

What brand are your pants right now?
I dunno

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
No

What irritates you most on the internet?
Viruses and malwares

What brand is your digital camera?
Nikon

Do you watch movies with your parents?
Never

What song best describes your life right now?
Green Day - Boulevard of broken dreams

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
Yes

Are you taking college classes right now?
No

Do you like sushi?
I have never tasted it

Do you get your hair cut every month?
No

Do you go online everyday?
Yes


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Boring times

When's the last time you ran?
Never

Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
Yes...it has holes at the bottom

What are you dreading right now?
I guess the new year 

Do you celebrate 420?
No

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
Nope not at all

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
Watch some tv, go online look at dumb videos on the net, play some games, have a grand convo

Who last grabbed your ***?
Hmmmm No one lol

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
Never

Do you own a pair of Converse?
Nope

Did you copy and paste this survey?
Well duh

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
Hmmm no

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
Hit not kicked

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
Sort of

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
No

How do you eat oreos?
Put it in my mouth and chew

Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
Sadly yes

Are you cocky?
Oh yeahhhhh lol just kidding no

Could you live without a computer?
No

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
Sometimes

Who or what sleeps with you?
Sometimes my cat

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
Around 8 or 9

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
Like three

What do you do when you're sad?
Try to distract myself..listen to some good music..come on here

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
Parents

Last time you saw your best friend?
Well you have to have a best friend first 

Are you in high school?
No

What jewelry are you wearing?
Nothing

Is anyone on your bad side now?
Not really bad side just not so good or bad heh

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
Look at this site :/

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
No

How do most people spell your name?
I dunno

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
Yes

Where do you work?
No where

What are you doing tomorrow?
Hmmmm lets see when it is tomorrow

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
No

Favorite name for a girl?
I guess Bailey or Amber 

Favorite name for a boy?
Jared, kyle

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
If I get married

When was the last time you left your house?
Today

Do you return your cart?
Yes

Do you have a dishwasher?
Yes

What noise do you hear?
Passion pit!

Would you survive in prison?
No

Who is the youngest in your family?
Me yay 

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
yes i know of them

What's the last thing you purchased?
food

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
No

What brand are your pants right now?
dickies black pants

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
No

What irritates you most on the internet?
When it is sloooowww.. or Google Chrome crashes then i have to restart it and Mozilla is no fun either

What brand is your digital camera?
canon

Do you watch movies with your parents?
when I am in the mood

What song best describes your life right now?
Green day- longview hah..no actually I can't think of a song

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
Yes

Are you taking college classes right now?
No

Do you like sushi?
never tried it

Do you get your hair cut every month?
No

Do you go online everyday?
Yes


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

*When's the last time you ran?*
A few days ago, was in a hurry.

*Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?*
No.

*What are you dreading right now?*
Living with my relatives for the next several weeks. Bloody terrifying prospect.

*Do you celebrate 420?*
No.

*Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?*
No, plights of the insomniac.

*If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?*
Watch a movie.

*Who last grabbed your ***?*
Hasn't happened before.

*Have you ever been on your school's track team?*
Yes, feels like a lifetime ago.

*Do you own a pair of Converse?*
No.

*Did you copy and paste this survey?*
Of course.

*Do you eat raw cookie dough?*
Nope.

*Have you ever kicked a vending machine?*
Don't think so.

*Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?*
I don't listen to the radio much.

*Do you watch Trading Spaces?*
No.

*How do you eat oreos?*
Dunk it in milk until it's all soggy. Yum.

*Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?*
Nope.

*Are you cocky?*
Not usually.

*Could you live without a computer?*
Doubt it.

*Do you wear your shoes in the house?*
No, it wouldn't feel like home then.

*Who or what sleeps with you?*
No one / nothing.

*At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?*
Uh, I don't remember ever believing in him.

*How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?*
4.

*What do you do when you're sad?*
Listen to music, go out for a walk, browse the Internet mindlessly.

*Who would you call first if you won the lottery?*
My mom.

*Last time you saw your best friend?*
I don't have a "best" friend. I last saw my closest friend a few months ago.

*Are you in high school?*
No.

*What jewelry are you wearing?*
Nose stud and ring.

*Is anyone on your bad side now?*
Uh, not really.

*What's the first thing you do when you get online?*
Varies: Youtube, SAS, Hotmail, CTV, Citytv, Pinterest.

*Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?*
Yes, guilty pleasure watched for nostalgic value.

*How do most people spell your name?*
...

*Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?*
Yes.

*Where do you work?*
Currently unemployed.

*What are you doing tomorrow?*
Dropping my mother off at the airport.

*Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?*
No? Does it matter?

*Favorite name for a girl?*
Arya.

*Favorite name for a boy?*
Don't have one.

*Will you keep your last name when you get married?*
Uninterested in marriage, so N/A.

*When was the last time you left your house?*
Yesterday.

*Do you return your cart?*
Yes.

*Do you have a dishwasher?*
No.

*What noise do you hear?*
Family members speaking.

*Would you survive in prison?*
I'd survive, but I'd probably go nuts.

*Who is the youngest in your family?*
My brother.

*If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?*
No idea.

*Do you know anyone with the same name as you?*
No.

*What's the last thing you purchased?*
Socks.

*Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?*
No.

*What brand are your pants right now?*
Don't know.

*Ever been to Georgia (the state)?*
No.

*What irritates you most on the internet?*
Uh, can't choose.

*What brand is your digital camera?*
Canon.

*Do you watch movies with your parents?*
No.

*What song best describes your life right now?*
The Sound of Madness - Shinedown.

*Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?*
Yes.

*Are you taking college classes right now?*
No.

*Do you like sushi?*
No.

*Do you get your hair cut every month?*
Whoa, no.

*Do you go online everyday?*
Not without fail, but generally.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

*When's the last time you ran?*
Don't remember
*
Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?*
Some of them do...

*What are you dreading right now?*
Going back to school tomorrow ...

*Do you celebrate 420?*
WTF is that?!

*Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?*
Rarely

*If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?*
Nobody ever comes to my house

*Who last grabbed your ***?*
Uhm, this girl at school :blush

*Have you ever been on your school's track team?*
My school doesn't have one
*
Do you own a pair of Converse?*
Several pair
*
Did you copy and paste this survey?*
Naturally!

*Do you eat raw cookie dough?*
Yeah if I can get my hands on it! :mum

*Have you ever kicked a vending machine?*
Yes many times.

*Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?*
The radio hardly plays anything good :lol
*
Do you watch Trading Spaces?*
No idea what that is

*How do you eat oreos?*
I don't usually snack but I do like oreos when I have them

*Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?*
Not really no
*
Are you cocky?*
I think I can be, but usually I don't think I am...

*Could you live without a computer?*
No

*Do you wear your shoes in the house?*
Nope

*Who or what sleeps with you?*
My... pillow? Idk, nothing I suppose.

*At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?*
I never believed in Santa to be honest.

*How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?*
Like... 4 or 5? Idk.

*What do you do when you're sad?
* Nothing really..
*
Who would you call first if you won the lottery?*
My dad
*
Last time you saw your best friend?*
I don't have any friends.

*Are you in high school?*
Sadly enough yes I am
*
What jewelry are you wearing?*
None at all...

*Is anyone on your bad side now?*
No

*What's the first thing you do when you get online?*
Log on Skype, check my messages on various websites and email, log on FB, etc

*Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?*
Nah
*
How do most people spell your name?*
with a Y instead of an I at the end at it pisses me off

*Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?*
I don't really see why I'd do that.

*Where do you work?*
I don't work.

*What are you doing tomorrow?*
School T___T

*Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?*
Uhm, I doubt it
*
Favorite name for a girl?*
Jenna maybe? I don't really know.

*Favorite name for a boy?*
Leonard

*Will you keep your last name when you get married?*
Obviously

*When was the last time you left your house?*
Like... 2 days ago

*Do you return your cart?*
My what?

*Do you have a dishwasher?*
Indeed we do.
*
What noise do you hear?*
Computer fan

*Would you survive in prison?*
LOL no :lol
*
Who is the youngest in your family?*
My half-brother
*
If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?*
What friends?!
*
Do you know anyone with the same name as you?*
No, my name isn't too common..
*
What's the last thing you purchased?*
Starbucks coffee

*Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?*
No

*What brand are your pants right now?*
I don't even know

*Ever been to Georgia (the state)?*
Hell no I've never even been out of Europe!
*
What irritates you most on the internet?*
Annoying people

*What brand is your digital camera?*
Dont have one

*Do you watch movies with your parents?*
Sometimes

*What song best describes your life right now?*
Sunlounger - Lost

*Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?*
Negative
*
Are you taking college classes right now?*
No I'm in high school

*Do you like sushi?*
I've never tried it actually

*Do you get your hair cut every month?*
Roughly yes

*Do you go online everyday?*
Oh yeah


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

*When's the last time you ran?*
Not last Friday but the Friday before  Went to cash my money with my step mum but she left my passport in the car so had to run back lol ^_^

*
Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?*
Nope, I got like 8 pairs of jeans I avn't even wore once tho so if I had any with rips in i'd throw them away lol.

*What are you dreading right now?*
Nothing atm =]

*Do you celebrate 420?*
No idea what that is o.0 lol XD

*Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?*
I sleep at 2-3am and wake up at 11:30am so yup

*If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?*
Anybody that comes to the house isn't to see me lol XD so id just stay in my bedroom as usual ^_^

*Who last grabbed your ***?*
Dont think any1 has lol XD its been slapped by girls a few times tho. Well not slapped more like patted o.0 but anyway...  lol.

*Have you ever been on your school's track team?*
Nope 
*
Do you own a pair of Converse?*
Nah I dont like them :/ I got 5 pairs of vans tho ^_^
*
Did you copy and paste this survey?*
Yup from no heart cus he was last person to post and the thread starter didnt have questions in *BOLD* so it saved me doing it :lol

*Do you eat raw cookie dough?*
Yummy yeah lol but only once the cookies are in the oven =D Then I wash my hands again ^_^ OM NOM NOM lol.

*Have you ever kicked a vending machine?*
Maybe when I was a kid cant rly remember o.0 I defintely beat phone boxes with the phone before tho cus money used to fall out o.0 LOL (dont tell any1 tho) ^_^

*Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?*
Nope cus they only usually play the awsome catchy tunes over and over anyway so if they didn't play it i'd look for another station that did ^_^
*
Do you watch Trading Spaces?*
Never heard of it :/ but I dont rly like things like star trek so probably not lol

*How do you eat oreos?*
Dont think ive ever tried them o.0 I dont like biscuits with cream in the middle

*Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?*
Yup LOADS of time lol ^_^

*
Are you cocky?*
Nu uh. Im quiet and friendly, I dont know how I come across online tho lol. I never get into arguments or anything even online so I dont think im cocky XD
*Could you live without a computer?*
nevaaaaa!!!

*Do you wear your shoes in the house?*
Nah I wear slippers =D but if I dont have slippers then yeah usually ^_^

*Who or what sleeps with you?*
My dogggyyyy!!!! ^_^

*At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?*
Probably like 5 or something lol XD

*How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?*
7 I think, or if ur counting broken ones too then like 13 lol :lol

*What do you do when you're sad?* 
Play my computer or watch tv to take my mind off things :3

*
Who would you call first if you won the lottery?*
My dad
*Last time you saw your best friend?*
5 years ago XD he does still message my facebook account now and then trying to get me to go out but I always say no lol ^_^

*Are you in high school?*
Nope

*What jewelry are you wearing?*
None but I do have a gold chain in my wallet that I wear sometimes 

*Is anyone on your bad side now?*
Nope, its rare anybody gets on my bad side lol XD

*What's the first thing you do when you get online?*
Log on SAS, log on SAUK (another SA site) check my emails, Sign on skype. (I only rly have 1 person added on skype tho cus I game together with him, we play ALL the same games together and have done for the past 7 years) =] Were rly good friends and talk everyday =]

*Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?*
Nop never seen it before tho but I think its like scrubs? and I dont like programmes about hospitals / doctors XD
*
How do most people spell your name?*
my names Ricky so only rly 1 way to say it lol XD Some ppl call me Rick tho =]

*Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?*
lol o.0 depends if they suited me :lol

*Where do you work?*
Nowhere 

*What are you doing tomorrow?*
Same as I do everyday computer tv eat wash sleep lol.

*Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?*
In his dreams lol XD

*
Favorite name for a girl?*
Sharon maybe or gabrielle lol not rly sure ^_^

*Favorite name for a boy?*
Jake

*Will you keep your last name when you get married?*
Yeah ^_^

*When was the last time you left your house?*
7 days ago  and wont be leaving it till another 5 days when I go to my grans for the weekend next friday lol

*Do you return your cart?*
Shopping trolley? yeah >.> it costs £1 and I wnt it back!!! lol

*Do you have a dishwasher?*
Nope, not enough room in the kitchen for 1 lol its not a very big house XD well we got more cupboard than we need could easily take 1 out and replace it with a dishwasher =p

*
What noise do you hear?*
My dog is licking her paws, and tv (daddy day care - a film) lol

*Would you survive in prison?*
lool nah id just tell them im suicidal and stay in 1 of those confined rooms 24/7 =]

*
Who is the youngest in your family?*
I got a nephew whose like 1 or 2 lol

*
If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?*
What friends?! <--- lol

*
Do you know anyone with the same name as you?*
Only someone on Tv on our biggies soap opera. But noone in real life

*
What's the last thing you purchased?*
Vans trainers yesterday from ebay for £25

*Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?*
lol no wai XD

*What brand are your pants right now?*
Im not wearing any o.0 I have my onesie on :lol (all in 1 pajamas)

*Ever been to Georgia (the state)?*
Nop DEATH TO AMERICA!!! mwahah joking!! :rofl

*
What irritates you most on the internet?*
Team players in games that argue with each other rather than work as a team lol XD

*What brand is your digital camera?*
Dont have one

*Do you watch movies with your parents?*
Nope, I stay in my room all the time but at my grans house im not allowed to stay upstairs cus "theirs no point in me being their" lol which is true I guess. So I watch films with my gran but not my parents =]

*What song best describes your life right now?*
dno lol XD

*Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?*
I just spent £40 on ebay on some which is like $60 so I guess so =]

*
Are you taking college classes right now?*
Nop

*Do you like sushi?*
Never tried it and probably never will. New food scares me lol ^_^

*Do you get your hair cut every month?*
Im letting it grow abit for a certain hairstyle. Hasnt been cut for 6 weeks I think its starting to get longish now =]

*Do you go online everyday?*
YEAHHH!!!!!

(woah I used 46 smileys and im only allowed 10 lol :/) - starts deleting...


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

When's the last time you ran?
earlier this month


Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
not really, some do

What are you dreading right now?
going back out into the war, as i call socializing

Do you celebrate 420?
i used to

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
occasionally

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
watch tv, play video games, play basketball at the court down the lot, watch pornography, read books

Who last grabbed your ***?
no one.

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
hahaha no.

Do you own a pair of Converse?
nope

Did you copy and paste this survey?
yes..

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
no but i've often wondered what the big deal is

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
haha who hasn't?

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
i don't think songs can be overplayed if they're good

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
what's that?

How do you eat oreos?
i just eat them...

Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
yes

Are you cocky?
haha no

Could you live without a computer?
yes but i'd be extremely bored

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
sometimes

Who or what sleeps with you?
no one and nothing

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
i was 8. i found out a lot that year. it was the last year i was a kid.

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
two or three or four? somewhere around there?

What do you do when you're sad?
i try to find a way out

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
my brother haha.

Last time you saw your best friend?
a few days

Are you in high school?
no.

What jewelry are you wearing?
none

Is anyone on your bad side now?
many

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
i check the news.

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
no.

How do most people spell your name?
lee.

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
no

Where do you work?
nowhere.

What are you doing tomorrow?
nothing

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
what? no

Favorite name for a girl?
audrey

Favorite name for a boy?
david

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
yes but i won't get married

When was the last time you left your house?
a few hours ago

Do you return your cart?
yeah

Do you have a dishwasher?
yep

What noise do you hear?
the phone ringing and me not answering it

Would you survive in prison?
no i'd try to kill myself one way or another.

Who is the youngest in your family?
my brother.

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likely overpack?
i don't know

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
one guy, he's a marine and i used to smoke with him

What's the last thing you purchased?
cigarettes

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
sometimes

What brand are your pants right now?
i'm not sure

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
no

What irritates you most on the internet?
viruses i guess

What brand is your digital camera?
i dont have one

Do you watch movies with your parents?
sometimes

What song best describes your life right now?
bother by stone sour


Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
used to

Are you taking college classes right now?
no that's for people who aren't losers

Do you like sushi?
no

Do you get your hair cut every month?
mostly

Do you go online everyday?
most days


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

Trying to keep my mind off something.
*
When's the last time you ran?
*I can't run, just walks and jogs for me and only in the summertime.

*Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
*No, but I have been wanting one of those distressed jeans.

*What are you dreading right now?
*I have a meeting to go to with 10 other people I don't know tonight. :afr

*Do you celebrate 420?
*Had to Google it, so no.

*Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
*I have been lately.

*If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?*
I dunno. Internet maybe.

*Who last grabbed your ***?
*:um

*Have you ever been on your school's track team?
*Nah, I'm not the athletic type.

*Do you own a pair of Converse?
*Nope.

*Did you copy and paste this survey?
*Yup.

*Do you eat raw cookie dough?
*I just did a couple of days ago when I was making cookies, oops. xD

*Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
*No but I've sorta punched it. It ate my money. 

*Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?*
Not really.

*Do you watch Trading Spaces?
*Is it that home renovation show? I think I've seen a couple of episodes.

*How do you eat oreos?*
I eat the side without the cream first for some reason...

*Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
*Nope.

*Are you cocky?
*Nope.

*Could you live without a computer?
*Probably.

*Do you wear your shoes in the house?
*I like being barefoot inside the house.

*Who or what sleeps with you?*
Lots of pillows. :3

*At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
*I never believed in the guy.

*How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
*I dunno, maybe 5 or something.

*What do you do when you're sad?
*SAS? :stu

*Who would you call first if you won the lottery?*
The rents.

*Last time you saw your best friend?
*About a month ago. :| But I talk to her regularly online.

*Are you in high school?
*Not anymore, thank goodness.

*What jewelry are you wearing?
*Heart necklace from my parents that I've had since I was a baby, I never really take it off.

*Is anyone on your bad side now?
*No, not anymore. 

*What's the first thing you do when you get online?
*Youtube, check Facebook, check Hotmail, Wordpress, Psych Central forums, etc...

*Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
*Nope.

*How do most people spell your name?
*With two Ns. 

*Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
*Hypothetically, sure.

*Where do you work?
*Unemployed. I work on campus sometimes and freelance sometimes, but hardly ever so I never mention them anymore.

*What are you doing tomorrow?
*Gotta go to campus and pick up some paperwork, then the post office to mail them off. That's about it for my Friday. o_o

*Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
*UHHHH...

*Favorite name for a girl?
*Sophia or Paige.

*Favorite name for a boy?
*I looove the name Francis for a boy.

*Will you keep your last name when you get married?
*Yeah, probably not huh.

*When was the last time you left your house?
*I just got back home like a few minutes ago. xD

*Do you return your cart?
*Of course.

*Do you have a dishwasher?
*Yes but I'd rather wash the dishes by hand.

*What noise do you hear?
*I'm listening to music, not really noise but you know.

*Would you survive in prison?
*Oh man, I'd get beat up so bad lol.

*Who is the youngest in your family?
*Me. :b

*If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?* 
Me again. :b If that would even happen.

*Do you know anyone with the same name as you?*
Yeah, my name is super common.

*What's the last thing you purchased?
*Hot chocolate.

*Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
*Lol my two older brothers? Never, those two ask me for money. -_-

*What brand are your pants right now?
*Don't remember.

*Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
*Nope.

*What irritates you most on the internet?
*A lot, but mostly people. :yes

*What brand is your digital camera?
*I think it's Canon.

*Do you watch movies with your parents?
*Yup.

*Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
*Yup.

*Do you like sushi?
*Yup.

*Do you get your hair cut every month?
*Nope.

*Do you go online everyday?
*On SAS? Nope.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

When's the last time you ran?
I don't know... I think I'm due for one in the next year or so.

Do your jeans have rips, tears, and holes in them?
Half have tears at the bottom and one is all ghetto with holes being in place holes have no business being in.

What are you dreading right now?
Having to do my homework.

Do you celebrate 420?
Well... yeah... what kind of person doesn't celebrate their birthday?...

Do you get the full 8 hours of sleep a night?
Closer to 6

If anyone came to your house on your "lazy days" what would ya'll do?
Watch TV.

Who last grabbed your ***?
Some guy.

Have you ever been on your school's track team?
No.

Do you own a pair of Converse?
I have three pairs of them. I don't even know why. I was forced to buy one pair and the other one was a gift.

Did you copy and paste this survey?
Yeah because, writing it out from scratch? Ain't nobody got time for that!

Do you eat raw cookie dough?
No.

Have you ever kicked a vending machine?
Shook it to try to get a free snack before.

Don't you hate it when the radio ruins good songs by playing them over and over?
I don't listen to much radio so I don't give a hoot how many times they play it.

Do you watch Trading Spaces?
No, what's that?

How do you eat oreos?
I dip that mother in a glass of milk and eat it.

Have you ever stayed online for a very long time waiting for someone?
.... Yeah....

Are you cocky?
No.

Could you live without a computer?
So long as I have TV, I can live for eternity.

Do you wear your shoes in the house?
Yes otherwise my socks get dirty and I hate dirty socks.

Who or what sleeps with you?
My pillows?

At what age did you find out that Santa wasn't real?
I don't think I ever believed in him. We didn't have a chimney. We had radiator.

How many phones, house phones and cell phones are in your house?
Like 3 house phones (only one of them works) and like 6 or 7 cellphones (only 4 of them work)

What do you do when you're sad?
Take a nap.

Who would you call first if you won the lottery?
My parents I guess.

Last time you saw your best friend?
Like a two years ago. That's when I last had a best friend.

Are you in high school?
Yeah...

What jewelry are you wearing?
Just the hoop earings and huge rings I wear so I can angrily take them off while I'm talking smack to someone before we fight.

Is anyone on your bad side now?
Oh lawd, who isn't?

What's the first thing you do when you get online?
Turn on my computer. Not because I'm addicted, but because it takes like 10 minutes to start up and I have to turn a crank and... it's just a hassle. I'd rather get it out of the way.

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy?
I watched a two-part episode one time.

How do most people spell your name?
Marcos.

Would you wear a boy/girlfriends clothes?
No.

Where do you work?
School I suppose.

What are you doing tomorrow?
School I suppose.

Is Justin Timberlake becoming the next Michael Jackson?
I didn't think he was still that popular.

Favorite name for a girl?
Jennifer?

Favorite name for a boy?
Ryan. No, David. No, Jonathan-- well, maybe Thomas. Oh, what about Marcos? Hm.. I can't decide.

Will you keep your last name when you get married?
I don't know. I wonder how that works with gay people.

When was the last time you left your house?
Today, 6:58 AM.

Do you return your cart?
Yes

Do you have a dishwasher?
Yes but we mostly use it as a second cabinet.

What noise do you hear?
TV in the living room.

Would you survive in prison?
Mhmm, I'd make someone my ***** right away to show my dominance. Or maybe join a gang.

Who is the youngest in your family?
I am.

If all of your friends were going on a road trip, who would most likey overpack?
I don't have any friends, but if I did, it would probably be Luis. Luis, that knucklehead! Always overthinking things.

Do you know anyone with the same name as you?
I used to. I know a guy named Marc*u*s though.

What's the last thing you purchased?
I can't remember, it's been so long.

Do your siblings ever pay for stuff for you?
Yes because I never carry any cash, or have singles.

What brand are your pants right now?
PANYC which sounds like a cheap knockoff.

Ever been to Georgia (the state)?
No.

What irritates you most on the internet?
Slow internet.

What brand is your digital camera?
Don't have one.

Do you watch movies with your parents?
Sometimes.

What song best describes your life right now?
Don't know.

Do you own expensive perfume/cologne?
I don't even own regular cologne.

Are you taking college classes right now?
No.

Do you like sushi?
No I do not.

Do you get your hair cut every month?
Yeah every month or two.

Do you go online everyday?
Ohohohoho yes.


----------

